# ... ancora io ...



## Elisa (5 Maggio 2010)

... mi rendo conto che sto' diventando "pesante" e "quasi ridicola"...ma penso che abbiate capito che sono "in buona fede". Probabilmente sono una donna a tratti ingenua e insicura, ma non tonta completamente e senza un minimo di "amor proprio".
Visto che in questo momento non riesco a prendere una strada definitiva, penso che mi prendero' del tempo x capire cosa voglio veramente. Diciamo che dopo l'estate decido definitivamente quale strada prendere...
Non me la sento ancora di dire basta ne' al marito, ne' a quello che dice di amarmi tanto pero' continua (come avete detto voi) a contraddirsi e stare con la moglie. 
E' stato un momento difficile, ok, ora gli do' qualche mese x "dimostrarmi" qualcosa, ma nel frattempo anch'io voglio capire cosa provo davvero dentro,x lui ma anche per il mio compagno da 11 anni (15 col fidanzamento). 

Magari continuero' a stare qui con voi...e leggendovi forse trovero' la forza di riprendere in mano una vita che sicuramente non e' + vita, perche' anche se ce la facciamo andare bene, x quale motivo non si sa', non e' cosi' che si costruisce la serenita'.

Se quello mi ama davvero e non ama + la moglie, x forza di cose dovra' capire cosa vuole fare. Altrimenti tutte le dichiarazioni di amore eterno, non hanno senso. Non si ama una persona e si continua a vivere con un'altra, con tutto quello che ne consegue.
Se io in fondo ho ancora del sentimento x mio marito, sepolto dalla "favola" che ho voluto vedere con l'altro, allora cerchero' di farlo riemergere...

Voglio fare questo "lavoro" dentro di me...vediamo se funziona, se posso ancora sentirmi una persona VIVA! 
Ciao grazie...non so' se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, a volte e' difficile e si creano "malintesi".


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ... mi rendo conto che sto' diventando "pesante" e "quasi ridicola"...ma penso che abbiate capito che sono "in buona fede". Probabilmente sono una donna a tratti ingenua e insicura, ma non tonta completamente e senza un minimo di "amor proprio".
> Visto che in questo momento non riesco a prendere una strada definitiva, penso che mi prendero' del tempo x capire cosa voglio veramente. Diciamo che dopo l'estate decido definitivamente quale strada prendere...
> Non me la sento ancora di dire basta ne' al marito, ne' a quello che dice di amarmi tanto pero' continua (come avete detto voi) a contraddirsi e stare con la moglie.
> E' stato un momento difficile, ok, ora gli do' qualche mese x "dimostrarmi" qualcosa, ma nel frattempo anch'io voglio capire cosa provo davvero dentro,x lui ma anche per il mio compagno da 11 anni (15 col fidanzamento).
> ...



Elisa... posso?


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

così diventa parte attiva e non passiva... in ogni caso, qualunque cosa deciderai di fare, sarai tu a scegliere una strada. E non lei a scegliere te.


----------



## Elisa (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Elisa... posso?


mi mandi a....


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> mi mandi a....



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Elisa, è il presupposto che è sbagliato... non devi partire dicendo che a fine Estate deciderai... è una bugia che racconti a te stessa.

Se vuoi davvero una cosa, se arrivi a realizzarla e a crederci davvero, che sia  oggi o domani o tra un anno, la farai. Ma non raccontarti frottole.

Vivi la tua vita il più serenamente possibile, chissà che una mattina ti sveglierai diversa.

Gli ultimatum autoi-mposti spesso sono delle attenuanti che ci concediamo per sentirci meno in colpa. Un pò come dire domani smetto di fumare... fallo oggi allora!

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Elisa (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Elisa, è il presupposto che è sbagliato... non devi partire dicendo che a fine Estate deciderai... è una bugia che racconti a te stessa.
> 
> ...


No, non la sto' "prendendo cosi'". E' perche' non e' il periodo giusto x prendere una decisione x la confusione che ho in testa, non riuscirei a portarla avanti. Quindi non avrebbe senso. Ma allo stesso tempo non voglio "rimanerci dentro" (nella situazione) senza far nulla.
Allora, senza ultimamum a nessuno, me lo do' a me stessa, perche' non vorrei fare una cosa che poi mi rimangio in due giorni tornando peggio di prima.
Mi do' dei mesi x capire, riflettere, coltivare le emozioni...tutto qui!


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No, non la sto' "prendendo cosi'". E' perche' non e' il periodo giusto x prendere una decisione x la confusione che ho in testa, non riuscirei a portarla avanti. Quindi non avrebbe senso. Ma allo stesso tempo non voglio "rimanerci dentro" (nella situazione) senza far nulla.
> Allora, senza ultimamum a nessuno, me lo do' a me stessa, perche' non vorrei fare una cosa che poi mi rimangio in due giorni tornando peggio di prima.
> Mi do' dei mesi x capire, riflettere, coltivare le emozioni...tutto qui!



Và benissimo se ci credi tu...
Ma almeno questi mesi cerca di viverli il più possibile DA SOLA. Altrimenti serviranno a poco.


----------



## inconsolabile (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ... mi rendo conto che sto' diventando "pesante" e "quasi ridicola"...ma penso che abbiate capito che sono "in buona fede". Probabilmente sono una donna a tratti ingenua e insicura, ma non tonta completamente e senza un minimo di "amor proprio".
> Visto che in questo momento non riesco a prendere una strada definitiva, penso che mi prendero' del tempo x capire cosa voglio veramente. Diciamo che dopo l'estate decido definitivamente quale strada prendere...
> Non me la sento ancora di dire basta ne' al marito, ne' a quello che dice di amarmi tanto pero' continua (come avete detto voi) a contraddirsi e stare con la moglie.
> E' stato un momento difficile, ok, ora gli do' qualche mese x "dimostrarmi" qualcosa, ma nel frattempo anch'io voglio capire cosa provo davvero dentro,x lui ma anche per il mio compagno da 11 anni (15 col fidanzamento).
> ...


Posso anche io?
ma come fai a dire che dopo l'estate prenderai una decisione, come fai a dire che ti prenderai un periodo di tempo per capire...ma su dai...come farai se continuerai a vedere e sentire il tuo amante?non puoi gioia cara. tu lo devi capire ma isolandoti da entrambi.se continui con lui..ma dai su..e tu credi che lui ti porterà a prenderà una decisione?scusa se te lo dico..ma tu sei troppo comoda.ti vuoi tenere il marito se con l'amante va male, se invece con l'amante va bene...ciao famiglia. io spero che ti vada bene veramente..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa

ha ragione Kid.

Cerca di stare da sola, di non vedere l'altro. Non si riesce a riflettere quando si è dentro a situazioni incasinate. Te lo dico per esperienza personale. Devi stare tranquilla e serena per poter prendere qualsivoglia decisione. Cerca di stargli lontana. All'inizio è dura, ma con il tempo diventa tutto più sopportabile. Evita il contatto


----------



## Elisa (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Và benissimo se ci credi tu...
> Ma almeno questi mesi cerca di viverli il più possibile DA SOLA. Altrimenti serviranno a poco.


si certo...ho parlato d'estate xche' io e mio marito a Luglio avremo la possibilita' di stare un po' da soli (i bimbi andranno via con i nonni e andremo i fine settimana), quindi penso che sara' un'occasione x noi.
L'altro non so', ormai e' tutto chiaro, sara' anche "amore", ma un tipo di amore che non capisco, che ho provato ad accettare xche' sembrava "una favoletta"...ma in realta' non lo e'.
Forse in alcuni momenti della vita se ne ha bisogno, ma quando poi ti accorgi della realta' delle cose, fa veramente male.
Se tornassi indietro, farei di certo scelte diverse...il gioco non vale la candela...


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Elisa
> 
> ha ragione Kid.
> 
> Cerca di stare da sola, di non vedere l'altro. Non si riesce a riflettere quando si è dentro a situazioni incasinate. Te lo dico per esperienza personale. Devi stare tranquilla e serena per poter prendere qualsivoglia decisione. Cerca di stargli lontana. All'inizio è dura, ma con il tempo diventa tutto più sopportabile. Evita il contatto



Comincio a temere seriamente che sia una fumatrice che ha deciso di smettere domani...


----------



## Elisa (5 Maggio 2010)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> Posso anche io?
> ma come fai a dire che dopo l'estate prenderai una decisione, come fai a dire che ti prenderai un periodo di tempo per capire...ma su dai...come farai se continuerai a vedere e sentire il tuo amante?non puoi gioia cara. tu lo devi capire ma isolandoti da entrambi.se continui con lui..ma dai su..e tu credi che lui ti porterà a prenderà una decisione?scusa se te lo dico..ma tu sei troppo comoda.ti vuoi tenere il marito se con l'amante va male, se invece con l'amante va bene...ciao famiglia. io spero che ti vada bene veramente..


non mi voglio tenere tutti e due e non scegliero' in base a cosa va bene con chi...ripeto, voglio capire cosa ho veramente dentro...se si puo' chiamare amore quello che ho provato con l'altro, o come qualcuno qui ha cercato di farmi capire, era quello che volevo vedere io (ma non lui, chiaramente!!!).
E verso il marito voglio capire la stessa cosa...MA SAPEVO CHE si sarebbero creati "MALINTESI"...


----------



## Elisa (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Comincio a temere seriamente che sia una fumatrice che ha deciso di smettere domani...


HO CAPITO MA SE continuate a prendere x il culo non va bene...
ok pensate quel che volete...non voglio passare x una santarellina senza colpe ... volevo solo un po' di comprensione.

LA CHIUDO QUI!


----------



## triste86 (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ... mi rendo conto che sto' diventando "pesante" e "quasi ridicola"...ma penso che abbiate capito che sono "in buona fede". Probabilmente sono una donna a tratti ingenua e insicura, ma non tonta completamente e senza un minimo di "amor proprio".
> Visto che in questo momento non riesco a prendere una strada definitiva, penso che mi prendero' del tempo x capire cosa voglio veramente. Diciamo che dopo l'estate decido definitivamente quale strada prendere...
> Non me la sento ancora di dire basta ne' al marito, ne' a quello che dice di amarmi tanto pero' continua (come avete detto voi) a contraddirsi e stare con la moglie.
> E' stato un momento difficile, ok, ora gli do' qualche mese x "dimostrarmi" qualcosa, ma nel frattempo anch'io voglio capire cosa provo davvero dentro,x lui ma anche per il mio compagno da 11 anni (15 col fidanzamento).
> ...


lo sai che quello che dici e' solo un modo per evitare di affrontare i problemi vero? inutile inviare decisioni al futuro... complichi solamente il tutto


----------



## Kid (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> HO CAPITO MA SE continuate a prendere x il culo non va bene...
> ok pensate quel che volete...non voglio passare x una santarellina senza colpe ... volevo solo un po' di comprensione.
> 
> LA CHIUDO QUI!


Basta poco per farti arrabbiare! Pensa se avessi detto che sembravi una tossica che aveva deciso di smettere domani!


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa, se fossi in te tornerei a casa dai tuoi genitori e ci starei del tempo per pensare. Mi piglierei delle ferie e tenterei di capire dove cavolo ho sbagliato.
Perchè ti sei sposata? Perchè hai fatto dei figli? E perchè sei caduta nella più banale delle trappole di una coppia, l'uomo che ti ama ma che è impossibile...ma intanto ti tromba.
Non per dire, per me devi pensare ed hai ragione di farlo, ma non darti un tempo e non "coltivare" le emozioni, perchè sinceramente le emozioni sono cose che sono relative al termpo, i fati sono quelli che contano.
Hai mai pensato di rifare del tutto la tua vita? hai mai pensato che non volevi essere moglie e non volevi essere madre me lo hai fatto per un obbligo sociale? hai mai ripensato a tutta la tua vita daccapo valutando tutto' Io so quello che avrei dovuto fare e non ho fatto, adesso ne pago le conseguenze e so che ne starò ancora male, torna un poco indietro con la mente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, se fossi in te tornerei a casa dai tuoi genitori e ci starei del tempo per pensare. Mi piglierei delle ferie e tenterei di capire dove cavolo ho sbagliato.
> Perchè ti sei sposata? Perchè hai fatto dei figli? E perchè sei caduta nella più banale delle trappole di una coppia, l'uomo che ti ama ma che è impossibile...ma intanto ti tromba.
> Non per dire, per me devi pensare ed hai ragione di farlo, ma non darti un tempo e non "coltivare" le emozioni, perchè sinceramente le emozioni sono cose che sono relative al termpo, i fati sono quelli che contano.
> Hai mai pensato di rifare del tutto la tua vita? hai mai pensato che *non volevi essere moglie e non volevi essere madre me lo hai fatto per un obbligo sociale?* hai mai ripensato a tutta la tua vita daccapo valutando tutto' Io so quello che avrei dovuto fare e non ho fatto, adesso ne pago le conseguenze e so che ne starò ancora male, torna un poco indietro con la mente.


 
ma che dici???

quale obbligo sociale?? ma dove vivi, cavolo? siamo nel 2010, non negli anni 50!


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si certo...ho parlato d'estate xche' io e mio marito a Luglio avremo la possibilita' di stare un po' da soli (i bimbi andranno via con i nonni e andremo i fine settimana), *quindi penso che sara' un'occasione x noi.*
> L'altro non so', ormai e' tutto chiaro, sara' anche "amore", ma un tipo di amore che non capisco, che ho provato ad accettare xche' sembrava "una favoletta"...ma in realta' non lo e'.
> Forse in alcuni momenti della vita se ne ha bisogno, ma quando poi ti accorgi della realta' delle cose, fa veramente male.
> Se tornassi indietro, farei di certo scelte diverse...il gioco non vale la candela...


 
non sarà un'occasione positiva se tu non ci metterai testa cuore e tutta te stessa

penso?

avresti dovuto dire voglio

così rischia di essere un fallimento

e forse è quel che, magari incosciamente, vuoi per dire "ci ho provato" e lasciare tutto com'è


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si certo...ho parlato d'estate xche' io e mio marito a Luglio avremo la possibilita' di stare un po' da soli (i bimbi andranno via con i nonni e andremo i fine settimana), *quindi penso che sara' un'occasione x noi.*
> L'altro non so', ormai e' tutto chiaro, sara' anche "amore", ma un tipo di amore che non capisco, che ho provato ad accettare xche' sembrava "una favoletta"...ma in realta' non lo e'.
> Forse in alcuni momenti della vita se ne ha bisogno, ma quando poi ti accorgi della realta' delle cose, fa veramente male.
> Se tornassi indietro, farei di certo scelte diverse...il gioco non vale la candela...


 
non sarà un'occasione positiva se tu non ci metterai testa cuore e tutta te stessa

penso?

avresti dovuto dire voglio

così rischia di essere un fallimento

e forse è quel che, magari inconsciamente, vuoi per dire "ci ho provato" e lasciare tutto com'è


----------



## cattivo (5 Maggio 2010)

elisa hai tutta la mia comprensione!!!!!! sto vivendo la stessa cosa quindi ti capisco benissimo


----------



## Elisa (5 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> elisa hai tutta la mia comprensione!!!!!! sto vivendo la stessa cosa quindi ti capisco benissimo


lo so' sto' commentando anche da te...


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ... mi rendo conto che sto' diventando "pesante" e "quasi ridicola"...ma penso che abbiate capito che sono "in buona fede". Probabilmente sono una donna a tratti ingenua e insicura, ma non tonta completamente e senza un minimo di "amor proprio".
> Visto che in questo momento non riesco a prendere una strada definitiva, penso che mi prendero' del tempo x capire cosa voglio veramente. Diciamo che dopo l'estate decido definitivamente quale strada prendere...
> Non me la sento ancora di dire basta ne' al marito, ne' a quello che dice di amarmi tanto pero' continua (come avete detto voi) a contraddirsi e stare con la moglie.
> E' stato un momento difficile, ok, ora gli do' qualche mese x "dimostrarmi" qualcosa, ma nel frattempo anch'io voglio capire cosa provo davvero dentro,x lui ma anche per il mio compagno da 11 anni (15 col fidanzamento).
> ...


Ciao Elisa!
 Tu non è che abbia avuto molta considerazione per le opinioni del qui presente, come è giusto che sia, ad ogni modo se non per te, almeno per chi è come te mi esprimo ancora sperando di essere maieutico.
Quello che dici è molto intrigante, perchè credo davvero al contrasto lancinante che vivi nell'affrontare quello che ti piacerebbe che fosse paragonato a quello che è.
Non devi aver neppure per un secondo paura di essere fraintesa giacchè quello che esprimi viene declinato in tutti quelli che ti leggono alla luce dei loro trascorsi, della loro morale e del piacere innato di far la predica a qualcuno.
Tu devi essere fraintesa!
Deve essere fraintesa la tua nebulosa mente!
Perchè se nella nebbia di cui sono fatte le tue idee qualcuno intravede qualcosa tu stessa puoi verificare se questa entità c'è oppure no!
Apri le porte dell'armadio e controlla con il moccolo acceso se c'è dentro il babau!
Apri tutti gli armadi anzi, e i comodini e guarda sotto al letto pure!
Che se non trovi niente e nessuno allora il problema è in qualcosa che non c'è.
Che non c'è mai stato.
O non c'è più.

Come l'amore che il tuo amante prova per te.
Come l'amore che tu provi per tuo marito.

Fai bene a darti tempo.
Ad occhi aperti il babau sparirà...
Ad occhi chiusi i babau si moltiplicheranno...

Ciao!


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma che dici???
> 
> quale obbligo sociale?? ma dove vivi, cavolo? siamo nel 2010, non negli anni 50!


Quintina?? Quello che dico in assurdo è presente sia negli anni '50 che adesso in maniera diversa ed ora persino più strisciante. Allora era un obbligo imposto, adesso è un obligo insito nella educazione, molta gente fa quello per adempiere alle aspettative della società o dei genitori.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina?? Quello che dico in assurdo è presente sia negli anni '50 che adesso in maniera diversa ed ora persino più strisciante. Allora era un obbligo imposto, adesso è un obligo insito nella educazione, molta gente fa quello per adempiere alle aspettative della società o dei genitori.


 
Mi è sempre più chiaro che io e te proveniamo da ambienti culturali e sociali totalmente opposti. 

Io non conosco nessuna persona della mia età che si sia sposata e abbia fatto figli per obbligo sociale o per aspettative dei genitori. Forse tu vivi in un paesino dove tutti si conoscono e sei cresciuto con queste idee, e forse sarà anche per questo che pensi che chi non tromba è gay, boh, ma a me le cose che dici tu ricordano tanto i discorsi di mia nonna


----------



## Elisa (5 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa!
> Tu non è che abbia avuto molta considerazione per le opinioni del qui presente, come è giusto che sia, ad ogni modo se non per te, almeno per chi è come te mi esprimo ancora sperando di essere maieutico.
> Quello che dici è molto intrigante, perchè credo davvero al contrasto lancinante che vivi nell'affrontare quello che ti piacerebbe che fosse paragonato a quello che è.
> Non devi aver neppure per un secondo paura di essere fraintesa giacchè quello che esprimi viene declinato in tutti quelli che ti leggono alla luce dei loro trascorsi, della loro morale e del piacere innato di far la predica a qualcuno.
> ...


Non e'vero che non ti considero...forse hai ragione tu. Il problema non c'e', sono io che me lo creo. Le cose sono + chiare di quello che sembrano. Sono io che non le voglio accettare.
Il problema e' solo nella mia testa. Che faccio, me la stacco???


----------



## cattivo (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina for president


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Elisa, è il presupposto che è sbagliato... non devi partire dicendo che a fine Estate deciderai... è una bugia che racconti a te stessa.
> 
> ...


Che altro dire?


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi è sempre più chiaro che io e te proveniamo da ambienti culturali e sociali totalmente opposti.
> 
> Io non conosco nessuna persona della mia età che si sia sposata e abbia fatto figli per obbligo sociale o per aspettative dei genitori. Forse tu vivi in un paesino dove tutti si conoscono e sei cresciuto con queste idee, e forse sarà anche per questo che pensi che chi non tromba è gay, boh, ma a me le cose che dici tu ricordano tanto i discorsi di mia nonna


Abito in città e posso dirti con certezza che ci sono condizionamenti sociali adesso nel 2010 come negli anni '50, il non vederli non vuol dire che non esistono, io li vedo perchè la mia vita mi ha costretto ad aprire gli occhi e vedere fino a dove alcune visioni sociali comuni possno portare...facendo del male a persone.


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non e'vero che non ti considero...forse hai ragione tu. Il problema non c'e', sono io che me lo creo. Le cose sono + chiare di quello che sembrano. Sono io che non le voglio accettare.
> Il problema e' solo nella mia testa. Che faccio, me la stacco???


Che il problema sia solo nella tua testa o solo nel tuo cuore non per questo non è un vero problema!
Qui dentro, a modo suo, ognuno ti vorrebbe vedere felice e sorridente, che è bello e giusto che tu sia felice!
Fai anche tu la tua parte!
Io faccio il tifo per te!
Ciao!


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa!
> Tu non è che abbia avuto molta considerazione per le opinioni del qui presente, come è giusto che sia, ad ogni modo se non per te, almeno per chi è come te mi esprimo ancora sperando di essere maieutico.
> Quello che dici è molto intrigante, perchè credo davvero al contrasto lancinante che vivi nell'affrontare quello che ti piacerebbe che fosse paragonato a quello che è.
> Non devi aver neppure per un secondo paura di essere fraintesa giacchè quello che esprimi viene declinato in tutti quelli che ti leggono alla luce dei loro trascorsi, della loro morale e del piacere innato di far la predica a qualcuno.
> ...


Intervento davvero bello!


----------



## cattivo (5 Maggio 2010)

in questi casi la felicità arriva solo con sofferenza di altri ,a te più o meno cari ,senza che loro possano decidere nulla. è per questo che prendere decisioni è difficilissimo dolorosissimo e si prova a prender tempo in attesa di qualcosa......


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> in questi casi la felicità arriva solo con sofferenza di altri ,a te più o meno cari ,senza che loro possano decidere nulla. è per questo che prendere decisioni è difficilissimo dolorosissimo e si prova a prender tempo in attesa di qualcosa......


ma tu aspetti quel che aspettava elisa quando si è iscritta?
no, perchè qui parte un vaffanzum di quelli omerici!


----------



## Anna A (5 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu aspetti quel che aspettava elisa quando si è iscritta?
> *no, perchè qui parte un vaffanzum di quelli omerici*!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Luigi III (5 Maggio 2010)

Cara Elisa, c'è una persona che nei tuoi discorsi, tutti incentrati su te stessa, pare avere il ruolo di una fastidiosa comparsa: tuo marito, verso il quale hai perso qualunque rispetto, persino il minimo sindacale che si dovrebbe a qualunque persona. Dopo che sarai andata 1.000 volte a letto con l'altro, trova il coraggio delle tue azioni e fai quello che è giusto senza inventarti la frottola che non è il momento adatto perché sei confusa: raccontagli tutta la verità e lascialo. Lo ammazzerai di dolore, ma preso per il culo come stai facendo tu è anche peggio!


----------



## Papero (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si certo...ho parlato d'estate xche' io e mio marito a Luglio avremo la possibilita' di stare un po' da soli (i bimbi andranno via con i nonni e andremo i fine settimana), quindi penso che sara' un'occasione x noi.
> L'altro non so', ormai e' tutto chiaro, sara' anche "amore", ma un tipo di amore che non capisco, che ho provato ad accettare xche' sembrava "una favoletta"...ma in realta' non lo e'.
> Forse in alcuni momenti della vita se ne ha bisogno, ma quando poi ti accorgi della realta' delle cose, fa veramente male.
> Se tornassi indietro, farei di certo scelte diverse...il gioco non vale la candela...


Elisa vorrei scusarmi se nell'altro 3ad ti sono sembrato un po duro ma te lo dico sinceramente: fai un po incazzare con queste tue uscite..

Io sono stato un traditore testa di caxxo per 2 lunghissimi anni e vorrei tornare indietro per poter rimediare al danno che ho fatto. 

Tu invece continui a prendere tempo... mi dispiace per voi sinceramente, per te per tuo marito per la moglie del tuo amante e anche per il tuo amante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi è sempre più chiaro che io e te proveniamo da ambienti culturali e sociali totalmente opposti.
> 
> Io non conosco nessuna persona della mia età che si sia sposata e abbia fatto figli per obbligo sociale o per aspettative dei genitori. Forse tu vivi in un paesino dove tutti si conoscono e sei cresciuto con queste idee, e forse sarà anche per questo che pensi che chi non tromba è gay, boh, ma a me le cose che dici tu ricordano tanto i discorsi di mia nonna


 Perché l'ambiente che descrive il conte, degli amici del bar e delle donne consolanti e dei pettegolezzi sulle coppie ...tu l'hai mai visto?
Io neanche negli anni '50 (e c'ero).
Non tutti vivono in una grande città e credo che ci siano ancora oggi persone che si sposano per pressioni sociali o familiari.
Non so se questo il caso di Elisa, non credo, però mi sembra, quello di Daniele, solo un invito (con stile provocatorio) di ritrovare le ragioni delle sue scelte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Elisa, c'è una persona che nei tuoi discorsi, tutti incentrati su te stessa, pare avere il ruolo di una fastidiosa comparsa: tuo marito, verso il quale hai perso qualunque rispetto, persino il minimo sindacale che si dovrebbe a qualunque persona. Dopo che sarai andata 1.000 volte a letto con l'altro, trova il coraggio delle tue azioni e fai quello che è giusto senza inventarti la frottola che non è il momento adatto perché sei confusa: raccontagli tutta la verità e lascialo. Lo ammazzerai di dolore, ma preso per il culo come stai facendo tu è anche peggio!


 Concordo.
Ma la questione è proprio questa: Elisa è concentrata su se stessa e non riesce a vedere la situazione dall'esterno con un minimo di distanza emotiva e obiettività.
Le assurdità che scrive a noi fanno sorridere o arrabbiare perché le vediamo tali, ma lei è immersa in quella palude in cui si è tuffata, convinta che fosse un mare limpido, e non riesce a uscirne e si dice che aspetta solo di veder l'acqua limpida per capire ...ma come può una palude diventar mare?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché l'ambiente che descrive il conte, degli amici del bar e delle donne consolanti e dei pettegolezzi sulle coppie ...tu l'hai mai visto?
> Io neanche negli anni '50 (e c'ero).
> Non tutti vivono in una grande città e credo che ci siano ancora oggi persone che si sposano per pressioni sociali o familiari.
> Non so se questo il caso di Elisa, non credo, però mi sembra, quello di Daniele, solo un invito (con stile provocatorio) di ritrovare le ragioni delle sue scelte.


 
Elisa ha detto più volte che ama tantissimo i suoi bambini. Dirle che forse non ha mai voluto diventare moglie e madre e l'ha fatto solo perché le è stato imposto dalla società più che una provocazione a me sembra una bella str........

PS Io ho vissuto in mezzo ai pettegolezzi sulle coppie per quasi 9 anni, in un posto (neanche piccolo, visto che è capoluogo di provincia) in Emilia Romagna. Ti assicuro che ho sentito di tutto. E le donnine che giravano nei bar si sono consolate felicemente a turno mio marito. Ed erano le donnine fidanzate degli amici che giocavano a marraffone con lui in mia compagnia (scusate, la faccina del vomito qual è???)


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ma la questione è proprio questa: Elisa è concentrata su se stessa e non riesce a vedere la situazione dall'esterno con un minimo di distanza emotiva e obiettività.
> *Le assurdità che scrive* a noi fanno sorridere o arrabbiare perché le vediamo tali, ma lei è immersa in quella palude in cui si è tuffata, convinta che fosse un mare limpido, e non riesce a uscirne e si dice che aspetta solo di veder l'acqua limpida per capire ...ma come può una palude diventar mare?


Perchè usare termini come "assurdità", come "palude", tutti termini che hanno connotazione negativa? La sofferenza di un essere umano va rispettata comunque, secondo me. Lei non dice di essere dura e pura ma semplicemente di essere umana. I sentimenti non si possono capire con la logica.


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè usare termini come "assurdità", come "palude", tutti termini che hanno connotazione negativa? La sofferenza di un essere umano va rispettata comunque, secondo me. Lei non dice di essere dura e pura ma semplicemente di essere umana. I sentimenti non si possono capire con la logica.


Perchè a volte c'è bisogno di porre un limite.

Limite simbolico..

I sentimenti sono sentimenti...ma dove finiremmo tutti senza quel limite dentro di noi?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .....
> Le assurdità che scrive a noi fanno sorridere o arrabbiare perché le vediamo tali, ma lei è immersa in quella palude in cui si è tuffata, convinta che fosse un mare limpido, e non riesce a uscirne e si dice che aspetta solo di veder l'acqua limpida per capire ...ma come può una palude diventar mare?


quoto

e penso che abbia anche paura di vederla la palude, di negare realmente il suo sogno
perchè dovrebbe vedere la cantonata che ha preso
vedersi come è stata
e sa che non si piacerebbe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Elisa ha detto più volte che ama tantissimo i suoi bambini. Dirle che forse non ha mai voluto diventare moglie e madre e l'ha fatto solo perché le è stato imposto dalla società più che una provocazione a me sembra una bella str........
> 
> PS *Io ho vissuto in mezzo ai pettegolezzi sulle coppie per quasi 9 anni,* in un posto (neanche piccolo, visto che è capoluogo di provincia) in Emilia Romagna. Ti assicuro che ho sentito di tutto. E le donnine che giravano nei bar si sono consolate felicemente a turno mio marito. Ed erano le donnine fidanzate degli amici che giocavano a marraffone con lui in mia compagnia (scusate, la faccina del vomito qual è???)


 Appunto! Ci sono tante situazioni diverse.
Bene se Elisa li ha voluti per amore i suoi figli (come è, probabilmente) quella provocazione potrebbe farle ritrovare il senso di quello che ha voluto e ritrovare la sua rotta.


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Perchè a volte c'è bisogno di porre un limite.
> 
> Limite simbolico..
> 
> I sentimenti sono sentimenti...ma dove finiremmo tutti senza quel limite dentro di noi?


I limiti sono quelli individuali. Si può non approvare ma cercare di capire cosa viene comunicato dall'altra parte, si chiama empatia. E questo mondo, il mondo nel quale viviamo, ne ha sempre più bisogno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè usare termini come "assurdità", come "palude", tutti termini che hanno connotazione negativa? La sofferenza di un essere umano va rispettata comunque, secondo me. Lei non dice di essere dura e pura ma semplicemente di essere umana. I sentimenti non si possono capire con la logica.


 Rispettiamo lei, ma rispettiamo pure quel poveretto che dorme nel suo letto ogni notte, magari...


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> I limiti sono quelli individuali. Si può non approvare ma cercare di capire cosa viene comunicato dall'altra parte, si chiama empatia.



bè ma siamo qui per capire non per giudicare


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bè ma siamo qui per capire non per giudicare


appunto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> I limiti sono quelli individuali. Si può non approvare ma cercare di capire cosa viene comunicato dall'altra parte, si chiama empatia.


 Guarda che quel che c'è dall'altra parte lo capisce più chi le dice di tirarsi fuori da quella palude di chi le dice che forse ha ragione e che è un limpido mare.


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rispettiamo lei, ma rispettiamo pure quel poveretto che dorme nel suo letto ogni notte, magari...


Lei scrive, lei chiede confronto, lei ci racconta le sue debolezze. Perchè ostinarsi a volere vedere per forza negli altri la nostra storia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lei scrive, lei chiede confronto, lei ci racconta le sue debolezze. Perchè ostinarsi a volere vedere per forza negli altri la nostra storia?


 Io ho capito più del mio tradimento dai traditori che dai traditi e quindi lei può capire il suo tradire da quel che le dicono i traditi.
Qui non è questione di proiezioni della propria vicenda, ma di considerare la situazione in cui si è messa che è penosa.
Penosa per lei. Non l'augurerei a nessuna di mettercisi.
Questa è empatia. Questo è darle una mano per aiutarla a uscire dalla palude. Dirle "sì, capisco come sono belle le emozioni del mare limpido" ..la fa sprofondare.


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho capito più del mio tradimento dai traditori che dai traditi e quindi lei può capire il suo tradire da quel che le dicono i traditi.
> Qui non è questione di proiezioni della propria vicenda, ma di considerare la situazione in cui si è messa che è penosa.
> Penosa per lei. Non l'augurerei a nessuna di mettercisi.
> Questa è empatia. Questo è darle una mano per aiutarla a uscire dalla palude. Dirle "sì, capisco come sono belle le emozioni del mare limpido" ..la fa sprofondare.


L'empatia è capire cosa dice l'altro. Vai a vedere il film di Soldini Persa, le immagini dicono più di mille parole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> L'empatia è capire cosa dice l'altro. Vai a vedere il film di Soldini Persa, le immagini dicono più di mille parole.


 E' per empatia che non ti rispondo quello che meriterebbe il tono che stai usando con me.
Tono che mi autorizza a rivolgerti ancora la domanda a cui non hai risposto giorni fa: ti sei messa con un uomo sposato?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> L'empatia è capire cosa dice l'altro. Vai a vedere il film di Soldini Persa, le immagini dicono più di mille parole.


Io vado a vederlo stasera


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Abito in città e posso dirti con certezza che ci sono condizionamenti sociali adesso nel 2010 come negli anni '50, il non vederli non vuol dire che non esistono, io li vedo perchè la mia vita mi ha costretto ad aprire gli occhi e vedere fino a dove alcune visioni sociali comuni possno portare...facendo del male a persone.


 mi tocca quotare daniele.
sai quante volte ho sentito il discorso 'è ora di sposarmi' oppure ' è ora che ti sposi'?
sai che mia zia 60enne (e quindi giovane) mi regala da un paio d'anni solo cose da 'corredo'?
Ci vuol poco a farsi condizionare.
Io stessa mi sono trovata a dirmi 'voglio sposarmi, voglio dei figli'. Per me è una scelta maturata, e comunque legata all'uomo che ho accanto, ma per quante è una scelta consecutiva a tanti anni di fidanzamento o a tante aspettative anche inconscie?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ... mi rendo conto che sto' diventando "pesante" e "quasi ridicola"...ma penso che abbiate capito che sono "in buona fede". Probabilmente sono una donna a tratti ingenua e insicura, ma non tonta completamente e senza un minimo di "amor proprio".
> Visto che in questo momento non riesco a prendere una strada definitiva, penso che mi prendero' del tempo x capire cosa voglio veramente. Diciamo che dopo l'estate decido definitivamente quale strada prendere...
> Non me la sento ancora di dire basta ne' al marito, ne' a quello che dice di amarmi tanto pero' continua (come avete detto voi) a contraddirsi e stare con la moglie.
> E' stato un momento difficile, ok, ora gli do' qualche mese x "dimostrarmi" qualcosa, ma nel frattempo anch'io voglio capire cosa provo davvero dentro,x lui ma anche per il mio compagno da 11 anni (15 col fidanzamento).
> ...


 Cara Elisa, 
penso che la tua sia davvero una situazione da manuale. 
E quindi ti dirò una cosa che ho imparato a mie spese, essendo passata anche io per i casi da manuale. 
Purtroppo, per quanto ci impegnamo o ci proponiamo di 'trovare' eventuali lati buoni della nostra relazione indipendentemente dall'amante, il pensiero che quell'amante c'è, il suo sms anche solo per sapere 'come stai' sono capaci di inficiare il lavoro di giorni e settimane.
La coppia è un equilibrio delicato. Un matrimonio con figli di certo lo è ancora di più.
Quando stavo con l'amante non me ne rendevo conto, mi pareva di non 'togliere' alla relazione spazio e tempo per evolversi, nè sopratutto di toglierle aria. Pensavo che se la relazione non funzionava era per problemi interni e indipendenti. ogni tanto mollavo l'amante, stavo bene per un pò col mio ragazzo, poi succedeva una piccola cosa e ritornavo dall'amante... Quando ho chiuso definitivamente con uno e ho affrontato sul serio con l'altro i reali problemi che avevamo (scoperti dopo lunga 'analisi' interna e sul forum) ho potuto fare finalmente delle scelte consapevoli e vedere senza il velo che la relazione extra mi aveva calato sugli occhi.


----------



## Elisa (6 Maggio 2010)

Carissimi, ora siete qui tutti belli "limpidi" e con le idee chiare su tutto. Ma credo che anche voi ci abbiate messo molto tempo prima di smettere a comportarvi di M... e fare del male alle persone vicine.
Sono incentrata su me stessa? beh chiaro, il problema viene da dentro me, se non capisco cosa sento e provo io , come faccio a farlo capire a chi e' intorno a me? come posso prendere una strada, che sia giusta o sbagliata se non concentrando tutto su quello che sento e voglio io??
Poi anche se non lo scrivo, e' chiaro che non sono un mostro e soffro anche x chi ho vicino. Non e' vero che me ne fotto!

Ora, voi avete tutto chiaro nella mente e vederlo da fuori e' chiaro che fa incazzare, ma purtroppo io ci sono dentro e non riesco ancora a vedere le cose che vedete voi.

Comunque secondo me vi siete fatti un'idea un tantino sbagliata di me x alcuni aspetti...e certi modi che voi dite di usare x aiutare, io credo che invece non aiutino affatto.

Grazie lo stesso. Baci


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi tocca quotare daniele.
> *sai quante volte ho sentito il discorso 'è ora di sposarmi' oppure ' è ora che ti sposi'?*
> sai che mia zia 60enne (e quindi giovane) *mi regala da un paio d'anni solo cose da 'corredo'?*
> Ci vuol poco a farsi condizionare.
> Io stessa mi sono trovata a dirmi 'voglio sposarmi, voglio dei figli'. Per me è una scelta maturata, e comunque legata all'uomo che ho accanto, ma per quante è una scelta consecutiva a tanti anni di fidanzamento o a tante aspettative anche inconscie?


Allora vorrà dire che io sono cresciuta e vivo in contesti totalmente diversi dai vostri, il che è possibile, non lo metto in dubbio.
Io queste cose non le ho mai sentite dire da nessuno, e non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse ancora il 'corredo'.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Carissimi, ora siete qui tutti belli "limpidi" e con le idee chiare su tutto. Ma credo che anche voi ci abbiate messo molto tempo prima di smettere a comportarvi di M... e fare del male alle persone vicine.
> Sono incentrata su me stessa? beh chiaro, il problema viene da dentro me, se non capisco cosa sento e provo io , come faccio a farlo capire a chi e' intorno a me? come posso prendere una strada, che sia giusta o sbagliata se non concentrando tutto su quello che sento e voglio io??
> Poi anche se non lo scrivo, e' chiaro che non sono un mostro e soffro anche x chi ho vicino. Non e' vero che me ne fotto!
> 
> ...


Elisa mi dispiace che tu ti senta 'incompresa' e 'giudicata'.
E' vero che da fuori le cose si vedono più chiaramente, e invece quando si è dentro è tutto un casino e si sente la testa esplodere.
L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di cercare di non vedere l'altro per un po' di tempo, per vedere di fare anche solo un pochino di chiarezza dentro di te. Finché lo vedrai non ci riuscirai. E' difficile, ma necessario, e ne vale la pena


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No, non la sto' "prendendo cosi'". *E' perche' non e' il periodo giusto x prendere una decisione x la confusione che ho in testa, non riuscirei a portarla avanti. Quindi non avrebbe senso. *Ma allo stesso tempo non voglio "rimanerci dentro" (nella situazione) senza far nulla.
> Allora, senza ultimamum a nessuno, me lo do' a me stessa, perche' non vorrei fare una cosa che poi mi rimangio in due giorni tornando peggio di prima.
> Mi do' dei mesi x capire, riflettere, coltivare le emozioni...tutto qui!


Il senso ce l'ha eccome.
Cominciando a mettere paletti all'amante, la situazione si raffredda. Finora vi contavate cucche reciproche, metti i puntini sulle "i", vedi come le cose cambiano!
Le strade si fanno un passo alla volta, e un passo alla volta fa chilometri. Non si rimanda ciò che andava fatto l'altro ieri.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Elisa mi dispiace che tu ti senta 'incompresa' e 'giudicata'.
> E' vero che da fuori le cose si vedono più chiaramente, e invece quando si è dentro è tutto un casino e si sente la testa esplodere.
> L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di *cercare di non vedere l'altro per un po' di tempo,* per vedere di fare anche solo un pochino di chiarezza dentro di te. Finché lo vedrai non ci riuscirai. E' difficile, ma necessario, e ne vale la pena



quoto.
Stai una, due settimane, poi un mese, poi due, poi un anno senza vederlo.
Et voilà.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Allora vorrà dire che io sono cresciuta e vivo in contesti totalmente diversi dai vostri, il che è possibile, non lo metto in dubbio.
> *Io queste cose non le ho mai sentite dire da nessuno, e non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse ancora il 'corredo'*.


mia madre già lo sta preparando per mia figlia! (9 anni!!)


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Comunque secondo me vi siete fatti un'idea un tantino sbagliata di me x alcuni aspetti...e certi modi che voi dite di usare x aiutare, io credo che invece non aiutino affatto.
> 
> Grazie lo stesso. Baci


Io non mi sono fatta nessuna opionione "di te", anzi, mi sembri una brava persona, ho fatto alcuni dei tuoi errori, e ho messo in atto alcune delle soluzioni CONCRETE che ti abbiamo evidenziato (es. non rispondere al telefono, non vederlo, non scrivergli sms, etc.).

In questo cosa c'è di sbagliato?!


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Carissimi, ora siete qui tutti belli "limpidi" e con le idee chiare su tutto. Ma credo che anche voi ci abbiate messo molto tempo prima di smettere a comportarvi di M... e fare del male alle persone vicine.
> Sono incentrata su me stessa? beh chiaro, il problema viene da dentro me, se non capisco cosa sento e provo io , come faccio a farlo capire a chi e' intorno a me? come posso prendere una strada, che sia giusta o sbagliata se non concentrando tutto su quello che sento e voglio io??
> Poi anche se non lo scrivo, e' chiaro che non sono un mostro e soffro anche x chi ho vicino. Non e' vero che me ne fotto!
> 
> ...


Io mi sento tirato un pò in causa, quindi ti rispondo per l'ultima volta, visto che mi pare di aver capito che non accetti le critiche.

Ora dimmi dimmi come si può farsi un'idea sbagliata su una fedifraga...

E' il soltio vecchio discorso: un assassino può aver ucciso per pazzia, vendetta, rabbia... ma sempre assassino rimane e verrà giudicato come tale.

Ora tu non sei un mostro, sei una fedifraga... dovremmo applaudirti? Avrai sicuramente le tue ragioni, le tue attenuanti, ma sempre nel torto stai e tu non lo accetti. Anzi, ti domani come mai il tuo amante si comporti così, lo giudichi... robe da matti!

Tutto quello che qui hai recepito come sfottò o mancanza di ripsetto, altro non era che un invito a farti un esame di coscenza, un tentativo di spronarti forse un pò rude (perchè ne abbiamo sentite tante....) ma comunque benevolo nel fine e volto a farti uscire dal pericoloso loop di
egoismo che è nel dna del traditore.

Come già ti ho detto, quando mi ero iscritto a questo forum, me ne sono sentite tante... ma col senno di poi mi rendo conto di essere stato uno stupido e che avrei meritato un bel altro tipo di lavata di capo.

Smettila di sentirti additata, smettila di specchiarti nell'ego e prova a guardare nell'animo di tuo marito... non gli rimane più nemmeno la dignità a causa del tuo egoismo e della tua indecisione.

Forse quando dovrai alzare gli stipiti della porta per farlo entrare in cucina e ti accorgerai di non aver ottenuto nulla nonostante questo, allora capirai cosa volevano dirti quei cattivoni del forum.


----------



## Papero (6 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi sento tirato un pò in causa, quindi ti rispondo per l'ultima volta, visto che mi pare di aver capito che non accetti le critiche.
> 
> Ora dimmi dimmi come si può farsi un'idea sbagliata su una fedifraga...
> 
> ...


Bravo Kid la penso esattamente come te. E preferisco quotare te che rischiare di incaxxarmi di nuovo e passare da "quello pieno di astio e odio". Quando sono entrato per la prima volta in questo forum i miei giochi erano già fatti, io avevo già tradito, la mia amante idem, mia moglie mi aveva scoperto e perdonato... Peccato che non ci sono entrato qualche mese/anno prima e non ho ricevuto un trattamento come il tuo perchè forse sarei riuscito a capire e a trovare il modo per risolvere la situazione. Nuotavo nella merda e non me ne ero accorto...

Comunque vada non sarà un successo...


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Bravo Kid la penso esattamente come te. E preferisco quotare te che rischiare di incaxxarmi di nuovo e passare da "quello pieno di astio e odio". Quando sono entrato per la prima volta in questo forum i miei giochi erano già fatti, io avevo già tradito, la mia amante idem, mia moglie mi aveva scoperto e perdonato... Peccato che non ci sono entrato qualche mese/anno prima e non ho ricevuto un trattamento come il tuo perchè forse sarei riuscito a capire e a trovare il modo per risolvere la situazione. Nuotavo nella merda e non me ne ero accorto...
> 
> Comunque vada non sarà un successo...


:up:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Carissimi, ora siete qui tutti belli "limpidi" e con le idee chiare su tutto. Ma credo che anche voi ci abbiate messo molto tempo prima di smettere a comportarvi di M... e fare del male alle persone vicine.
> ........
> Grazie lo stesso. Baci


di solito qui dentro, qualche anima bella se ne esce dicendo che i traditi aggrediscono i nuovi utenti traditori
i tuoi 3d e questa tua protesta smentiscono platealmente questa boiata che periodicamente riciccia
dato che sono in maggioranza traditori (mi pare) i più assidui delle tue discussioni


il tradito ti da lo spaccato della lacerazione che comporta sapere 
il traditore rivede sè stesso e cerca di risparmiarti un po' del calvario che conosce
nel farlo, fisiologicamente, entrambi rivivono, per te, parte di ciò che hanno vissuto  
ed è anche doloroso
forse addirittura più per i secondi

purtroppo le scuse, i ripensamenti, i rinvii, l'ammmore, le "sensazioni mai provate prima", .....
e le pezzentate che si nascondono sotto, il dolore delle parti in causa ecc. ecc. le abbiamo vissuti, da una parte o dall'altra, sulla nostra pelle e rivissuti qui dentro "in proprio" e "conto terzi"
e sappiamo dove portano nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi

chi si è trovato nella tua situazione conosce i trucchi che la tua mente userà perchè tu non veda ciò che non vuoi vedere e veda ciò che non c'è

se qualcuno venisse a dirti "ma sì, fregatene di tuo marito, vivi in allegria chè la vita è breve" non ti farebbe un buon servizio
che dovrei fare io secondo te?
dirti "fai come credi, vivi la tua vita", magari fregandomi le mani perchè più fedifraghi ci sono che perdipiù arrivano a sfasciare la la loro famiglia, meno mi sembra colpevole mio marito?
e un utente fedifrago che dovrebbe fare?
incitarti a far ciò che ti gira per poi pensare "questa si comporta peggio di me, non sono così male"

impieghiamo tempo e sentimenti per cercare di aiutarti
se non è quello che vuoi, non è necessario che tu legga

metti via via in ignore tutti quelli che di volta in volta ti dicono cose che non vuoi sentire
peccato
perchè di solito sono quelle più utili


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di solito qui dentro, qualche anima bella se ne esce dicendo che i traditi aggrediscono i nuovi utenti traditori
> i tuoi 3d e questa tua protesta smentiscono platealmente questa boiata che periodicamente riciccia
> dato che sono in maggioranza traditori (mi pare) i più assidui delle tue discussioni
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Daniele (6 Maggio 2010)

Elisa, semplice semplice, esci dal tuo matrimonio, la separazione può essere l'anticamera del divorzio ma anche un momento di riflessione sul matrimonio stesso, esci di casa e prova a capire. Vuoi troncare con il tuo amante? Semplice, basta minacciarlo che dirai tutto alla moglie, vedi che non ti cercherà più e poi rifletti, se il tuo matrimonio non ti andrà bene libera tuo marito da te, non merita di essere un caprio espiatorio per la tua famiglia e sinceramente ti direi che tu avresti proprio bisogno di stare sola, di imparare a starci.


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, semplice semplice, esci dal tuo matrimonio, la separazione può essere l'anticamera del divorzio ma anche un momento di riflessione sul matrimonio stesso, esci di casa e prova a capire. Vuoi troncare con il tuo amante? Semplice, basta minacciarlo che dirai tutto alla moglie, vedi che non ti cercherà più e poi rifletti, se il tuo matrimonio non ti andrà bene libera tuo marito da te, non merita di essere un caprio espiatorio per la tua famiglia e sinceramente ti direi che tu avresti proprio bisogno di stare sola, di imparare a starci.


non voglio spezzare lance a favore di Elisa ma è difficile. è vero, sono storie brutte, spesso squallide ma - salvo che non si sia bestie - si condivide molto in queste "vite a latere" molto spesso oltre il sesso e acquistano un sigificato difficile da decifrare. a volte durano mesi, spesso anni e quando divengono così lunghe è ancora più difficile farne a meno - a prescindere da ciò che sichifichino . e si rimanda, si decide di non decidere, fino a che si soffre troppo, si tocca il fondo. di lì allora si evolve, in una direzione ovvero nell'altra e si inizia a risalire la china... faticosamente capisco la difficoltà di elisa perchè l'ho provata sulla mia pelle nel porre in essere tutte le misure possibili ed immaginabili per dimenticare una persona che non voleva andarsene dalla mia testa. e tanto più è profondo quel legame tanto più intensa è la sofferenza nel reciderlo

bastardo dentro


----------



## Elisa (6 Maggio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non voglio spezzare lance a favore di Elisa ma è difficile. è vero, sono storie brutte, spesso squallide ma - salvo che non si sia bestie - si condivide molto in queste "vite a latere" molto spesso oltre il sesso e acquistano un sigificato difficile da decifrare. a volte durano mesi, spesso anni e quando divengono così lunghe è ancora più difficile farne a meno - a prescindere da ciò che sichifichino . e si rimanda, si decide di non decidere, fino a che si soffre troppo, si tocca il fondo. di lì allora si evolve, in una direzione ovvero nell'altra e si inizia a risalire la china... faticosamente capisco la difficoltà di elisa perchè l'ho provata sulla mia pelle nel porre in essere tutte le misure possibili ed immaginabili per dimenticare una persona che non voleva andarsene dalla mia testa. e tanto più è profondo quel legame tanto più intensa è la sofferenza nel reciderlo
> 
> bastardo dentro


grazie!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2010)

*BD*

Pero' tu hai avuto un vantaggio rispetto ad Elisa: la tua amante ha scelto una nuova strada (la maternità) che l'ha portata lontana da te in modo inequivocabile.

Lei purtroppo l'amante ce l'avrà tra i piedi, e ancora a lungo.

Come vedi le donne sono sempre piu' sfigate


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2010)

Elisa, che tu non commenta il bellissimo (e verissimo) post di Amoremio è molto triste.

Triste per TE, intendo. Perché sei ancora "lontana" dal capire certe profondità.


----------



## Daniele (6 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Come vedi le donne sono sempre piu' sfigate


nooo, le donne si scelgono gli sfigati come amanti che è una bella differenza!!!


----------



## Elisa (6 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Elisa, che tu non commenta il bellissimo (e verissimo) post di Amoremio è molto triste.
> 
> Triste per TE, intendo. Perché sei ancora "lontana" dal capire certe profondità.


 
no ti sbagli. Le ho capite bene. Solo che in questo momento non riesco a "metterle in pratica".
E comunque tante cose qui non possono essere dette e solo io so' come mi comporto con mio marito e nella mia vita in generale...quindi so' solo io le cose che sono "vere" da quelle che sono un attimino "ingigantite".
So' che sto' sbagliando, che la mia vita non e' giusta, che faccio del male...ma so' solo io del xche' mi sono ritrovata in questa situazione, e non e' solo xche' una mattina mi sono svegliata cosi' e non avevo "niente da fare di meglio" o mi stavo annoiando...
Comunque capisco i vostri interventi, ma non li condivido tutti...tutto qui!


----------



## Daniele (6 Maggio 2010)

Tutti i traditori hanno i loro buoni motivi, sono tutti falsi ed anchei tuoi di certo.
Quando te ne accorgerai allora piangerai ma sarà troppo tardi, auguri, un assassino è sempre un assassino anche se ha i suoi buoni motivi, tu sei e sarai una fedifraga, una traditrice, una infame, questo marchio ti peserà a lungo andare perchè non sei una donna stupida.


----------



## Daniele (6 Maggio 2010)

Tutti i traditori hanno i loro buoni motivi, sono tutti falsi ed anchei tuoi di certo.
Quando te ne accorgerai allora piangerai ma sarà troppo tardi, auguri, un assassino è sempre un assassino anche se ha i suoi buoni motivi, tu sei e sarai una fedifraga, una traditrice, una infame, questo marchio ti peserà a lungo andare perchè non sei una donna stupida.


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' tu hai avuto un vantaggio rispetto ad Elisa: la tua amante ha scelto una nuova strada (la maternità) che l'ha portata lontana da te in modo inequivocabile.
> 
> Lei purtroppo l'amante ce l'avrà tra i piedi, e ancora a lungo.
> 
> Come vedi le donne sono sempre piu' sfigate


 
non è proprio così lei - dopo avermi rubato l'anima - cercava comunque un contatto, nonostante la nuova vita che portava dentro. mi chiese addirittura di fare l'amore un ultima volta già incinta.... fu proprio il rispetto di quella nuova vita che mi consentì di recidere quel legame. quel rispetto che non ho avuto per i miei bimbi, soprattutto del mio secondo, per cui non ricordo ma solo pochi giorni dopo la nascita ero nel letto di lei.  andai in cappella, piansi tutta la notte pregai di avere la forza d uscire da quella situazione ma non la ebbi in quel momento  e, credo, giustamente sono stato punito.... fatico drammaticamente a perdonarmi perchè - per certi versi - ci sono cose che non possono essere perdonate.

bastardo dentro


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> purtroppo le scuse, i ripensamenti, i rinvii, l'ammmore, le "sensazioni mai provate prima", .....
> e le pezzentate che si nascondono sotto, il dolore delle parti in causa ecc. ecc. le abbiamo vissuti, da una parte o dall'altra, sulla nostra pelle e rivissuti qui dentro "in proprio" e "conto terzi"
> e sappiamo dove portano nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi


Io mi domando, da tradita, ma siamo davvero così sicuri che svalutare i sentimenti che stanno (non dico sempre ma a volte sì) dentro a una relazione extraconiugale, serva a fare stare meglio? Serve a chi? A chi ci sta dentro una storia o a chi svaluta l'amore (o l'emozione) provata da chi ci ha tradito? O a chi ha creduto che fosse amore e poi si è accorto che così non era?


----------



## MK (6 Maggio 2010)

*e mi piacerebbe anche sapere*

quanti, tra i traditi, si siano innamorati DOPO la separazione... forse la differenza sta lì. Ce lo ricordiamo l'amore che cos'è? La passione?


----------



## Daniele (6 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> quanti, tra i traditi, si siano innamorati DOPO la separazione... forse la differenza sta lì. Ce lo ricordiamo l'amore che cos'è? La passione?


L'amore? Non lo proverai più come prima, il dolore avrà lasciato un segno ed è questo che non perdono ad alcun traditore, il fatto che creano un dolore che segnerà comunque anche il futuro per un loro bisogno o voglia.
Se l'amore ti fa compiere azioni dannose per altri allora va ridimensionato come sentimento cattivo e malvagio come avidità e ben altro, e l'amore non dovrebbe essere questo.
Chi per amore compie atti contro le persone semplicemente non ama.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori hanno i loro buoni motivi, sono tutti falsi ed anchei tuoi di certo.
> Quando te ne accorgerai allora piangerai ma sarà troppo tardi, auguri, *un assassino è sempre un assassino anche se ha i suoi buoni motivi*, tu sei e sarai una fedifraga, una traditrice, una infame, questo marchio ti peserà a lungo andare perchè non sei una donna stupida.


 
piantala di fare paragoni del genere che sono del tutto fuori luogo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *L'amore? Non lo proverai più come prima, il dolore avrà lasciato un segno* ed è questo che non perdono ad alcun traditore, il fatto che creano un dolore che segnerà comunque anche il futuro per un loro bisogno o voglia.
> Se l'amore ti fa compiere azioni dannose per altri allora va ridimensionato come sentimento cattivo e malvagio come avidità e ben altro, e l'amore non dovrebbe essere questo.
> Chi per amore compie atti contro le persone semplicemente non ama.


 

questo non è assolutamente vero

il fatto che sia successo a te non lo rende una verità assoluta


----------



## Amoremio (6 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Io mi domando, da tradita, ma siamo davvero così sicuri che* svalutare* i sentimenti che stanno (non dico sempre ma a volte sì) dentro a una relazione extraconiugale, *serva a fare stare meglio*? Serve a chi? A chi ci sta dentro una storia o a chi svaluta l'amore (o l'emozione) provata da chi ci ha tradito? O a chi ha creduto che fosse amore e poi si è accorto che così non era?


svalutare?

ognuno di noi ha come esperienza diretta il suo vissuto
sia in materia di amore che di tradimento

poi si guarda intorno e può dire se la sua esperienza è un'eccezione o fa parte di un trend

serva a fare stare meglio? (e chi)
più che altro serve o può servire a chi entra qui, spesso perchè ha bisogno di opinioni e perchè non ne parla con nessuno o quasi, e questo perchè la vicenda lo sta facendo soffrire, e più si chiude più è difficile che veda oltre quel che è pronto a vedere
non serve a far stare meglio,
e non a questo deve servire
spesso serve solo ad uscire da un isolamento autoimposto
e qui, mi pare, la regola è che ognuno dà un suo apporto, fino a prova contraria in buona fede
io dico "scappa, è un pdm", "divertiti, sei giovane e senza vincoli", "guarda cosa vuoi fare realmente della tua vita e per te stesso", "rispetta comunque ..", ....
altri danno un'interpretazione opposta
tu rispondi comunque "mah ...., chissà ...." e ti interroghi sui massimi sistemi

c'è spazio per tutti
e chi riceve il feed back decide in proprio

non è che quando un nuovo utente posta la sua storia, i vecchi votano riservatamente la soluzione da proporgli o addirittura imporgli
qui non si danno soluzioni
opinioni sì
e non orientati a far star meglio, ma solo per fornire un contributo di esperienza


piuttosto
se qualcuno si pone queste domande in relazione alla partecipazione a questo forum, forse dovrebbe rispondersi


----------



## Daniele (6 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> piantala di fare paragoni del genere che sono del tutto fuori luogo


Perchè un ladro è un ladro anche se muore di fame e lo fa per sfamare i suoi figli, un assassino è un assassino anche se uccide perchè secondo lui non ha altra possibilità, uno stronzo è uno stronzo a prescindere dai suoi buoni motivi. Chi ha tradito è un traditore, non è stato un traditore, ma lo è! Pensa che bello, di quelle persone che in un gruppo vendono tutti per il loro tornaconto personale, questo è il succo del tradimento, vendere altri per il proprio bene.
la mia ex ci è riuscita male, ma era giovane e stupida, una donna più adu7lta magari lo sa fare meglio come un uomo più adulto, ma permane il fatto che traditori si rimane, c'è solo il pentimento che fa andare oltre...ma di traditori pentiti realmente ci sono davvero pochi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè un ladro è un ladro anche se muore di fame e lo fa per sfamare i suoi figli, un assassino è un assassino anche se uccide perchè secondo lui non ha altra possibilità, uno stronzo è uno stronzo a prescindere dai suoi buoni motivi. Chi ha tradito è un traditore, non è stato un traditore, ma lo è! Pensa che bello, di quelle persone che in un gruppo vendono tutti per il loro tornaconto personale, questo è il succo del tradimento, vendere altri per il proprio bene.
> la mia ex ci è riuscita male, ma era giovane e stupida, una donna più adu7lta magari lo sa fare meglio come un uomo più adulto, ma permane il fatto che traditori si rimane, c'è solo il pentimento che fa andare oltre...ma di traditori pentiti realmente ci sono davvero pochi.


Bravo Daniele!

Utente Santo Subito anche te, dai!

Meno male che al mondo ci sono le persone pure e oneste come te, al di sopra della mischia, quelli che non sbagliano mai, che non commettono errori, e lo prendono sempre nel culo da tutti. Meno male!

Ma perché non scendi un po' da quel piedistallo dove ti sei messo da solo? magari ti renderesti conto che se tutti te lo mettono nel culo un motivo sotto sotto ci sarà pure, Mr Perfezione!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> quanti, tra i traditi, si siano innamorati DOPO la separazione... forse la differenza sta lì. Ce lo ricordiamo l'amore che cos'è? La passione?


 Io mi ricordo cosa ho provato anche i mio primo giorno d'asilo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè un ladro è un ladro anche se muore di fame e lo fa per sfamare i suoi figli, un assassino è un assassino anche se uccide perchè secondo lui non ha altra possibilità, uno stronzo è uno stronzo a prescindere dai suoi buoni motivi. Chi ha tradito è un traditore, non è stato un traditore, ma lo è! Pensa che bello, di quelle persone che in un gruppo vendono tutti per il loro tornaconto personale, questo è il succo del tradimento, vendere altri per il proprio bene.
> la mia ex ci è riuscita male, ma era giovane e stupida, una donna più adu7lta magari lo sa fare meglio come un uomo più adulto, ma permane il fatto che traditori si rimane, c'è solo il pentimento che fa andare oltre...ma di traditori pentiti realmente ci sono davvero pochi.


 E' un ragionamento del tutto scorretto sul piano umano, etico, religioso e giuridico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Bravo Daniele!
> 
> *Utente Santo Subito anche te, dai!*
> 
> ...


 Ti credevo capace di comprendere l'autoironia.
A parte che se fossi nel forum da più tempo ...concorderesti sul mio appellativo... :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

*Elisa*

Perché sei entrata nel forum?
Perché stavi male, no?
E volevi star meglio, mi pare. Le risposte sono finalizzate a farti star meglio. Se ti dicessimo che devi restare in questa situazione non sarebbe un gran consiglio, perché è in questa situazione che stai male.
Non ti piacciono le scrollate? Comprensibile. Però quando una persona ha una crisi isterica viene presa a sberle per riprendere contatto con la realtà. 
Tante sono entrate qui e si sono risentite della brutalità non di come sono state trattate, ma di come è stata descritta la loro situazione, poi magari...si sono create amicizie ben oltre il virtuale proprio tra traditi e amanti/traditrici.
A me è accaduto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti credevo capace di comprendere l'autoironia.
> A parte che se fossi nel forum da più tempo ...concorderesti sul mio appellativo... :rotfl:


 
S'ì, infatti nel tuo caso l'ironia l'ho colta, e non ho nulla da ridire: ti calza a pennello


Ma non reggo più il modo di porsi al di sopra degli altri di Daniele. Non capisco come una persona che non convive nemmeno - per non parlare dei figli - possa permettersi di dire a una donna sposata da anni e con figli: DEVI lasciare tuo marito. Mi sembra che tutti qui dentro dicano "dovresti", "forse faresti meglio", "secondo me".... Lui invece è l'unico che possiede la verità assoluta, perché è santo, equipara i traditori agli assassini, dice che chi tradisce rimane macchiato a vita.... Perfino a chi commette un omicidio a un certo punto la società permette di rifarsi una vita ritenendo pagato il suo conto, ma secondo lui un traditore non ha via di scampo! E via dai! ma che XXXXX!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> S'ì, infatti nel tuo caso l'ironia l'ho colta, e non ho nulla da ridire: ti calza a pennello
> 
> 
> Ma non reggo più il modo di porsi al di sopra degli altri di Daniele. Non capisco come una persona che non convive nemmeno - per non parlare dei figli - possa permettersi di dire a una donna sposata da anni e con figli: DEVI lasciare tuo marito. Mi sembra che tutti qui dentro dicano "dovresti", "forse faresti meglio", "secondo me".... Lui invece è l'unico che possiede la verità assoluta, perché è santo, equipara i traditori agli assassini, dice che chi tradisce rimane macchiato a vita.... Perfino a chi commette un omicidio a un certo punto la società permette di rifarsi una vita ritenendo pagato il suo conto, ma secondo lui un traditore non ha via di scampo! E via dai! ma che XXXXX!


 Daniele sta male.
Dà il punto di vista di chi sta male.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Daniele sta male.
> Dà il punto di vista di chi sta male.


 
Secondo me tutti quelli che in un modo o nell'altro arrivano qui stanno male. Altrimenti perché venire qui? Perché non si sa cosa fare? io da quando scrivo qui dentro perdo un sacco di tempo prezioso che potrei sfruttare in modo più proficuo e magari se non scrivessi qui non dovrei stare alzata fino all'una di notte per finire le cose che devo finire. Però lo faccio. Perché a modo mio anch'io sto male e scrivere qui è un po' come una valvola di sfogo.

E comunque, per quanto si stia male, c'è sempre modo e modo di dire le cose. E magari a volte riflettere prima di scrivere non gli farebbe male. Soprattutto rendersi conto che una persona che non ha vissuto e non ha esperienza di certe dinamiche non le può capire, e non può permettersi di erigersi a giudice supremo, il cavaliere senza macchia. Se continua così continuerà a ricevere batoste dalla vita. Un po' di umiltà non guasterebbe


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Daniele sta male.
> Dà il punto di vista di chi sta male.


Si ok va bene...ma, con tutta la comprensione del mondo....

*CHE DUE PALLEEEEE!!!!! *


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si ok va bene...ma, con tutta la comprensione del mondo....
> 
> *CHE DUE PALLEEEEE!!!!! *


v. suo thread "tutto è passato..."


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Io sono sempre propenso all'idea che elisa dovrebbe stare per un periodo da sola per capire bene il tutto e cosa vuole e che dovrebbe dare libertà di scelta al suo attuale marito. Del resto io vivo con l'idea che se non c'è un pentimento di qualcosa non importa che la società ti riabiliti, tu permani ad essere quello che sei, solo con un pentimento vero una persona si libera di quello che ha fatto. Ma diciamocelo, quante persone che hanno compiuto il male si sono poi sinceramente pentite? Non tutte, ma la società li riabilita perchè è quello il meccanismo. Un assassino permane un assassino se mai si è pentito degli omicidi, non mi importa se diventa ormai un vecchietto di 80 anni. 
La colpa lega il colpevole a se stessa, quando un colpevole si pente ripudia anche quello che ha fatto.
Ma dai, quanti traditori che poi si sono messi con l'amante si sono pentiti del loro atto? Non dico di strapparsi i capelli, ma dire che il modo usato fosse sbagliato sarebbe stato un passo molto onesto.
Se si vuole sbagliare bisogna essere in grado anche di essere onesti con se stessi, se non si è in grado è meglio non sbagliare, perchè nella maggior parte degli sbagli, c'è la volontà di sbagliare.


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

non volevo creare polemiche. 
So' che ognuno ha le proprie idee in base anche a estrazione sociale, cultura, educazione ecc ecc.
Ma la cosa che accomuna tutti sono le emozioni...io volevo solo farvi capire che non sono una "traditrice" che lo fa' x ricercare emozioni o chissa' che. E che non lo fa cosi' "liberamente" ... se dovessi consigliare a qualcuno di provare ad avere una relazione extraconiugale non lo farei mai, perche' ORA so' cosa comporta (certo, se non si e' una/uno che lo fa tanto x divertirsi!!). 
Ma io ormai ci sono dentro ed e' vero che basterebbe semplicemente dire BASTA e ricominciare a vivere....certo basterebbe poco, ma non e' cosi'. E se esistono forum del genere, terapie e quant'altro...un motivo ci sara'.
Io sono entrata qui xche' evidentemente avevo un disagio, perche' non mi piace questa situazione paradossale...queste due "vite parallele"... ma 4 annii di questa vita di certo non li posso cancellare in un mese...proprio xche' x me non e'stato solo e pure sesso, ma molto molto di +. Ha comportato un cambiamento in me dal quale "non si torna indietro"...quindi ora e' DURA decidere. Come dicono alcuni forse non lo voglio davvero, forse uso "scuse x rimanerci in questa palude"....ma almeno, in qualche modo, ci sto' provando.
E siccome non mi ritendo un'idiota totale...ne usciro', a  mio modo (aiutata dai vostri commenti, consigli ecc) e con i miei tempi.
Ma se sono qui e' xche' lo voglio.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori hanno i loro buoni motivi, sono tutti falsi ed anchei tuoi di certo.
> Quando te ne accorgerai allora piangerai ma sarà troppo tardi, auguri, un assassino è sempre un assassino anche se ha i suoi buoni motivi, *tu sei e sarai una fedifraga, una traditrice, una infame, *questo marchio ti peserà a lungo andare perchè non sei una donna stupida.



Le hai già preparato il rogo?! *Adesso non esageriamo*!
Sta sbagliando PER SE, fa del male a SE. Certo, fa anche del male alla sua famiglia, ma sarà soprattutto lei a pagarlo, se non si rimette in rotta.


----------



## Papero (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non volevo creare polemiche.
> So' che ognuno ha le proprie idee in base anche a estrazione sociale, cultura, educazione ecc ecc.
> Ma la cosa che accomuna tutti sono le emozioni...io volevo solo farvi capire che non sono una "traditrice" che lo fa' x ricercare emozioni o chissa' che. E che non lo fa cosi' "liberamente" ... se dovessi consigliare a qualcuno di provare ad avere una relazione extraconiugale non lo farei mai, perche' ORA so' cosa comporta (certo, se non si e' una/uno che lo fa tanto x divertirsi!!).
> Ma io ormai ci sono dentro ed e' vero che basterebbe semplicemente dire BASTA e ricominciare a vivere....certo basterebbe poco, ma non e' cosi'. E se esistono forum del genere, terapie e quant'altro...un motivo ci sara'.
> ...


L'importante è che tu sia disposta a recepirli i consigli che ti vengono dati qui dentro. Alcuni ti sembreranno duri ma, credimi, lo sono solo per spronarti, per darti una scossa.
Lo sappiamo tutti (almeno i traditori come me) cosa vuol dire amare un'altra persona che non sia il partner ufficiale. Le emozioni che si provano, la rabbia, l'amore, l'odio.... Devi solo pensare che quello che ti diciamo è soltanto per il tuo bene. Cogli l'attimo


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non volevo creare polemiche.
> So' che ognuno ha le proprie idee in base anche a estrazione sociale, cultura, educazione ecc ecc.
> Ma la cosa che accomuna tutti sono le emozioni...i*o volevo solo farvi capire che non sono una "traditrice" che lo fa' x ricercare emozioni o chissa' che*.  .



Scusa, Elisa, ma al di là delle polemiche, insulti, etc.
Perché non sei disponibile a metterti davvero in gioco?
Tu dici "Non lo faccio per ricercare emozioni".

E allora perché lo fai?

Mi piacerebbe che tu elaborassi questo pensiero, perché ora come ora sei nell'alveo del "In fondo sono una brava persona, mi sono INNAMORATA".

Ma questo non puo' bastare, non credi, come definizione di una storia parallela che porti avanti come BIGAMA (perché questo si è dopo un tot di anni) mentre resti "in famiglia".

La domenica come la passi? Senti il tuo amante mentre sei con i tuoi bambini e il marito? Vai a messa, prepari il sugo? Come ti senti nelle feste, con i parenti?

Per cosa tieni un filo che ti "strozza" e ti fa urlare dentro?

Un suggerimento: "Amore" e "Innamoramento" non sono il nome della rosa

Dai, su, fai questo sforzo con noi. Cos'hai da perdere? Nulla. Le redini della tua vita le hai comunque tu!!


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu sia disposta a recepirli i consigli che ti vengono dati qui dentro. Alcuni ti sembreranno duri ma, credimi, lo sono solo per spronarti, per darti una scossa.
> Lo sappiamo tutti (almeno i traditori come me) cosa vuol dire amare un'altra persona che non sia il partner ufficiale. Le emozioni che si provano, la rabbia, l'amore, l'odio.... Devi solo pensare che quello che ti diciamo è soltanto per il tuo bene. Cogli l'attimo


 
sto' davvero male,credimi, se tu mi conoscessi di persona te ne renderesti conto...ero una persona solare, allegra, piena di vita...ora non e' che non lo sono + ... ma sono cambiata molto, spesso triste, soffro di persistenti problemi di stomaco, piango anche senza motivo...lo so' direte: ma chi te lo fa fare??? e'che a volte mi sembra, come ho detto, di essere cambiata dentro e di non riuscire a "recuperare" quello che ero...non ero "perfetta", ma almeno amavo la vita...


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, Elisa, ma al di là delle polemiche, insulti, etc.
> Perché non sei disponibile a metterti davvero in gioco?
> Tu dici "Non lo faccio per ricercare emozioni".
> 
> ...


...4 anni e + fa e' successo di conoscere questa persona in un momento particolare della mia vita (e'lunga!) e non ho iniziato a farlo x un motivo particolare...l'ho conosciuto, ha iniziato a darmi sensazioni che mi sono resa conto di non aver mai provato, ci siamo innamorati ed e' iniziata questa storia...diventando sempre + coinvolgente ed importante. Ma poi sono iniziati i problemi...perche' io una strada e' da sempre che la voglio prendere definitivamente...(anche in base a quello che diceva lui, x poi pero' "tirarsi indietro).
Purtroppo da quello che ho letto qui, lui e' il "classico amante", rispecchia ogni cosa che e'stata detta e questo mi ha aperto gli occhi.
Pero' intanto non "mi lascia andare", mi "illude" ancora che il nostro amore "ce la puo'fare..." a fare che non l'ho ancora capito visto che lui ora non vuole fare proprio niente se non rimanere in questa bella situazione di comodo.
E io? sono qui.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *L'amore? Non lo proverai più come prima, il dolore avrà lasciato un segno* ed è questo che non perdono ad alcun traditore, il fatto che creano un dolore che segnerà comunque anche il futuro per un loro bisogno o voglia.
> Se l'amore ti fa compiere azioni dannose per altri allora va ridimensionato come sentimento cattivo e malvagio come avidità e ben altro, e l'amore non dovrebbe essere questo.
> Chi per amore compie atti contro le persone semplicemente non ama.


Quindi tu non ami la tua fidanzata attuale? Guarda che io sono stata tradita e poi ho amato eh, eccome se ho amato .


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...4 anni e + fa e' successo di conoscere questa persona in un momento particolare della mia vita (e'lunga!) e non ho iniziato a farlo x un motivo particolare...l'ho conosciuto, ha iniziato a darmi sensazioni che mi sono resa conto di non aver mai provato, ci siamo innamorati ed e' iniziata questa storia...diventando sempre + coinvolgente ed importante. Ma poi sono iniziati i problemi...perche' io una strada e' da sempre che la voglio prendere definitivamente...(anche in base a quello che diceva lui, x poi pero' "tirarsi indietro).
> Purtroppo da quello che ho letto qui, lui e' il "classico amante", rispecchia ogni cosa che e'stata detta e questo mi ha aperto gli occhi.
> Pero' intanto non "mi lascia andare", mi "illude" ancora che il nostro amore "ce la puo'fare..." a fare che non l'ho ancora capito visto che lui ora non vuole fare proprio niente se non rimanere in questa bella situazione di comodo.
> E io? sono qui.


Allora, stai male. E questo è evidente.
Ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda. Descrivici un  momento di vita tipico. Non hai bisogno di darci troppo dettagli, ma esamina la vita con l'amante:
- quante volte vi sentite? Con che mezzi? Giornalmente? Settimanalmente? Di meno? Al pc, per telefono, di persona?
- Il week -end lo senti? Come vivi quando state lontani? (vacanze, etc.)

Dacci elementi in piu'. Che lui "ti illuda" non è vero, lo sai. E' stato chiarissimo. Sei tu che ti aggrappi alla componente "Amore", invece di scendere sul piano della realtà.

E allora mettiamo i puntini sulle "i". Come lo vivete questo amore? Con che frequenza, con quali modalità?

Vedrai come può funzionare questo "gioco" ad aprirti gli occhi...pero' ti devi un po' impegnare a metterti in gioco!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo cosa ho provato anche i mio primo giorno d'asilo...


E la passione no?


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, Elisa, ma al di là delle polemiche, insulti, etc.
> Perché non sei disponibile a metterti davvero in gioco?
> Tu dici "Non lo faccio per ricercare emozioni".
> 
> ...


Verena scusa ma, il tuo non era innamoramento?


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa, ti sei venduta per un paio di emozioni in, strano a dirsi, un periodo difficile della tua vita. Scusa l'ironia, ma mediamente tutti i traditori hanno avuto degli amanti a seguito di problemi di varia natura anche grossi e quindi anche tu rispecchi il ruolo di amante.
Tu però per due emozioni ti sei venduta la serenità che magari prima avevi pur con un amore inesistente (e sarebbe tutto da dimostrare, perchè per qualunque amante il partner ufficiale non è amato, poi tornano e puff lo amano ancora).
Sai come la vedo io? Che sei come una drogata, hai ricevuto all'inizio del benessere di facile fruizione ed ora sei assuefatta, ne hai bisogno per vivere e comunque sei conscia che ti fa male. Adesso tu ricerchi il male minore anche se ti porterà poi a stare molto più male, Elisa tu rispecchi un "drogato" alla perfezione nella sua psiche e nei suoi bisogni e per questo mi spiace per te.
Lui è l'amante e basta, sei tu che non ce la fai senza di lui e non perchè lo ami...ma perchè ne hai bisogno, ne sei succube, elemosineresti anche un secondo con lui e lui lo sa e sa di averti nel suo pugno. Cosa ci fa con te? Rende grande il suo ego, non sai quanto ti possa far stare bene una persona che pende dal tuo volere.
Soluzioni? C'è una e semplice, smettere, ma tu non puoi e non lo farai.
Che dirti, amen, goditi l'attimo e spera di non perdere troppi anni dietro a lui, perchè dopo ti rimarrà solo il tuo maritino, poraccio, spero che abbia l'amante anche lui !


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Verena scusa ma, il tuo non era innamoramento?



ma io che ***** c'entro, scusa. Ho chiuso dopo 6 mesi, non dopo 4 ANNI!!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma io che ***** c'entro, scusa. Ho chiuso dopo 6 mesi, non dopo 4 ANNI!!


E se dall'altra parte ci fosse stata piena disponibilità avresti chiuso ugualmente?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> sto' davvero male,credimi, se tu mi conoscessi di persona te ne renderesti conto...ero una persona solare, allegra, piena di vita...ora non e' che non lo sono + ... ma sono cambiata molto, spesso triste, soffro di persistenti problemi di stomaco, piango anche senza motivo...lo so' direte: ma chi te lo fa fare??? e'che a volte mi sembra, come ho detto, *di essere cambiata dentro e di non riuscire a "recuperare" quello che ero*...non ero "perfetta", ma almeno amavo la vita...


magari, incosciamente, ti stai punendo
ritieni di non "meritare" il recupero
di dover espiare, di non poter tornare indietro
perchè hai fatto qualcosa di sbagliato, un peccato irredimibile davanti a quelli che erano i tuoi valori
e che solo dimostrare a te stessa che questo sbaglio era giustificato da un grande e vero sentimento, potrà "redimerti" ai tuoi occhi e giustificarti


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma io che ***** c'entro, scusa. Ho chiuso dopo 6 mesi, non dopo 4 ANNI!!



Ma infatti io l'unica cosa che non concepisco della storia di Elisa è che abbia "voluto" portare avanti una bigamia, cosa che annulla la dignità del partner completamente. Io se scoprissi una cosa del genere, come minimo andrei in depressione.


----------



## cattivo (7 Maggio 2010)

credo sia difficile per chi non l ha vissuto capire il tuo stato d animo i tuoi dubbi la tua sofferenza. nulla tornerà come prima , qualunque scelta comporterà dei rimpianti l unico errore è quello di non aver affrontato subito e cercato di risolvere il problema in famiglia.


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti io l'unica cosa che non concepisco della storia di Elisa è che abbia "voluto" portare avanti una bigamia, cosa che annulla la dignità del partner completamente. Io se scoprissi una cosa del genere, come minimo andrei in depressione.


Moltimodi, la depressione è una malattia gravissima e purtroppo con dei costi assurdi in certi casi, credi che uan mogliettina fedifraga si prenderebbe carico delle spese sostenute per guarire? Io non credo.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> credo sia difficile per chi non l ha vissuto capire il tuo stato d animo i tuoi dubbi la tua sofferenza. *nulla tornerà come prima* , qualunque scelta comporterà dei rimpianti l unico errore è quello di non aver affrontato subito e cercato di risolvere il problema in famiglia.


cerchiamo di non esser tragici

a tutto c'è rimedio

se una coppia c'è o si può (e si vuole) ricostruire i risultati possono essere stupefacenti

l'errore commesso può essere usato per crescere, per diventare migliori


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cerchiamo di non esser tragici
> 
> a tutto c'è rimedio
> 
> ...



No no no amoremio... COME PRIMA proprio non è possibile.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No no no amoremio... COME PRIMA proprio non è possibile.


 
non ho detto come prima

parlo di ricostruire, di diventare migliori

non di fingere che non sia successo niente e continuare come nulla fosse


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ho detto come prima
> 
> parlo di ricostruire, di diventare migliori
> 
> non di fingere che non sia successo niente e continuare come nulla fosse



E' importante ricordarlo sempre questo punto. 

Se si è fortunati si può costruire qualcosa di anche meglio, ma la coppia di prima muore nel momento in cui si tradisce.


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Allora, stai male. E questo è evidente.
> Ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda. Descrivici un momento di vita tipico. Non hai bisogno di darci troppo dettagli, ma esamina la vita con l'amante:
> - quante volte vi sentite? Con che mezzi? Giornalmente? Settimanalmente? Di meno? Al pc, per telefono, di persona?
> - Il week -end lo senti? Come vivi quando state lontani? (vacanze, etc.)
> ...


Allora...ci sentiamo al matt mentre si va al lavoro e durante il giorno varie volte via sms o sempre al tel. Parliamo di tutto! Come una "coppia" (si, no comment!). Ci vediamo due volte a settimana un'oretta scarsa e quando si riesce anche ogni tanto di sera (ma raramente).
Durante il week ci si sente se si puo' (lui ultimo mese non puo' + xche' la moglie lo sta' controllando).
Come mi sento? sempre male! e questo che mi ha fatto capire che "c'e' qualcosa che non va". Mi rendo conto che non ho "benefici" da questa storia ormai, ma sola la sofferenza di non sapere quale e' il "mio ruolo" con lui e a casa. COn i miei figli sono serena e do'tutta me stessa, sia chiaro. Cosi' come mi occupo della casa e di tutto il resto.
Ma mi sento sempre questo "peso" dentro...che sta diventando sempre + fastidioso da sostenere...se ne parlo con lui la risposta e'sempre la stessa: che ci amiamo ma x ora (x ora e son passati 4 anni!) non si puo' avere altro...


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...ci sentiamo al matt mentre si va al lavoro e durante il giorno varie volte via sms o sempre al tel. Parliamo di tutto! Come una "coppia" (si, no comment!). Ci vediamo due volte a settimana un'oretta scarsa e quando si riesce anche ogni tanto di sera (ma raramente).
> Durante il week ci si sente se si puo' (lui ultimo mese non puo' + xche' la moglie lo sta' controllando).
> Come mi sento? sempre male! e questo che mi ha fatto capire che "c'e' qualcosa che non va". Mi rendo conto che non ho "benefici" da questa storia ormai, ma sola la sofferenza di non sapere quale e' il "mio ruolo" con lui e a casa. COn i miei figli sono serena e do'tutta me stessa, sia chiaro. Cosi' come mi occupo della casa e di tutto il resto.
> Ma mi sento sempre questo "peso" dentro...che sta diventando sempre + fastidioso da sostenere...se ne parlo con lui la risposta e'sempre la stessa: che ci amiamo ma x ora (x ora e son passati 4 anni!) non si puo' avere altro...


E intanto nei tuoi discorsi di tuo marito non c'è nemmeno l'ombra.... tu, l'amante, i figli. I figli, tu, l'amante. L'amante, i figli e... tu!

A prescindere da quale sarà la tua decisione... lascia andare quel povero uomo per la sua strada!


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E intanto nei tuoi discorsi di tuo marito non c'è nemmeno l'ombra.... tu, l'amante, i figli. I figli, tu, l'amante. L'amante, i figli e... tu!
> 
> A prescindere da quale sarà la tua decisione... lascia andare quel povero uomo per la sua strada!


No no nio, il padre dei figli c'è...solo che è meglio che nonvada in una corrida in Spagna se no povretto, farebbe una brutta fine.


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E intanto nei tuoi discorsi di tuo marito non c'è nemmeno l'ombra.... tu, l'amante, i figli. I figli, tu, l'amante. L'amante, i figli e... tu!
> 
> A prescindere da quale sarà la tua decisione... lascia andare quel povero uomo per la sua strada!


di mio marito ne ho gia' parlato...con lui non ho un brutto "rapporto", e' come se sapesse ed accettasse che io "sono cambiata" (certo chiaramente non sa' che ho tradito fisicamente).
E comunque ripeto, il discorso di mio marito e' lungo e delicato, non inziare a "giudicare" e a dire devi fare questo o quello xche' non sai...


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No no nio, il padre dei figli c'è...solo che è meglio che nonvada in una corrida in Spagna se no povretto, farebbe una brutta fine.


 
ma perche' usare questo tono? ma che ne sai tu??? da poche righe scritte qui...


----------



## Illuso (7 Maggio 2010)

*Domandina*



Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...ci sentiamo al matt mentre si va al lavoro e durante il giorno varie volte via sms o sempre al tel. Parliamo di tutto! Come una "coppia" (si, no comment!). Ci vediamo due volte a settimana un'oretta scarsa e quando si riesce anche ogni tanto di sera (ma raramente).
> Durante il week ci si sente se si puo' (lui ultimo mese non puo' + xche' la moglie lo sta' controllando).
> Come mi sento? sempre male! e questo che mi ha fatto capire che "c'e' qualcosa che non va". Mi rendo conto che non ho "benefici" da questa storia ormai, ma sola la sofferenza di non sapere quale e' il "mio ruolo" con lui e a casa. COn i miei figli sono serena e do'tutta me stessa, sia chiaro. Cosi' come mi occupo della casa e di tutto il resto.
> Ma mi sento sempre questo "peso" dentro...che sta diventando sempre + fastidioso da sostenere...se ne parlo con lui la risposta e'sempre la stessa: che ci amiamo ma x ora (x ora e son passati 4 anni!) non si puo' avere altro...


Anch'io da povero marito tradito avrei una domandina facile, semplice...
Cosa apprezzi di quest'uomo, cosa e/o perché ti fà sentire innamorata di lui, da metterti in una tale condizione?
ti ringrazio anticipatamente, soprattutto se fosse una risposta articolata e sincera


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> di mio marito ne ho gia' parlato...con lui non ho un brutto "rapporto", e' come se sapesse ed accettasse che io "sono cambiata" (certo chiaramente non sa' che ho tradito fisicamente).
> E comunque ripeto, il discorso di mio marito e' lungo e delicato, non inziare a "giudicare" e a dire devi fare questo o quello xche' non sai...


Veramente mi basta sapere questo:

"certo chiaramente non sa' che ho tradito fisicamente"

E l'hai scritto tu non io.


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma perche' usare questo tono? ma che ne sai tu??? da poche righe scritte qui...


Elisa, non c'è tono è solo una battuta sul fatto che tuo marito che tu lo voglia o no è un cornutazzo! Poco scientifico ma lo è. Bisogna ridere sulle disgrazie altrui no?? Oppure mi sono confuso un poco i detti??


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No no nio, il padre dei figli c'è...solo che è meglio che nonvada in una corrida in Spagna se no povretto, farebbe una brutta fine.



Ho sentito che dovrebbero esse bandite presto le corride.... speriamo và!


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, non c'è tono è solo una battuta sul fatto che tuo marito che tu lo voglia o no è un cornutazzo! Poco scientifico ma lo è.



ma che dici Daniele... tu non sai! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho sentito che dovrebbero esse bandite presto le corride.... speriamo và!


Sai, almeno mi salvo...avevo paura!!!


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> ma che dici Daniele... tu non sai! :mrgreen:


id, zitto tu che se vogliamo possiamo fare la lotta come i cervi noi due :mexican::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> id, zitto tu che se vogliamo possiamo fare la lotta come i cervi noi due :mexican::rotfl:


Dipende... per quale femmina dovremmo lottare?


----------



## cattivo (7 Maggio 2010)

ma cero lascialo andare per la sua strada.....così si che tutto diventa irreparabile...........    se lei non è certa dell amante prima di arrecare problemi ai figli con una separazione cerca di prendere tempo sperando che tutto si faccia più chiaro. lei spera che l amante se decida se così non fosse proverebbe a recuperare qualcosa del suo matrimonio ......anche se mi pare difficile paradossalmente in questi casi solo il tradito può recuperare qualcosa (comunque sempre poco) che non sapeva di aver perso


----------



## cattivo (7 Maggio 2010)

cero se fossi una donna non avrei sensi di colpa a tradire certi paracarri che scrivono quì


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

cattivo ha detto:


> ma cero lascialo andare per la sua strada.....così si che tutto diventa irreparabile...........    se lei non è certa dell amante prima di arrecare problemi ai figli con una separazione cerca di prendere tempo sperando che tutto si faccia più chiaro. lei spera che l amante se decida se così non fosse proverebbe a recuperare qualcosa del suo matrimonio ......anche se mi pare difficile paradossalmente in questi casi solo il tradito può recuperare qualcosa (comunque sempre poco) che non sapeva di aver perso


Ah quindi è meglio farlo partecipare al Guinness World Record insieme a PinPin per le corna più durature del mondo?

Ma per piacere!

EDIT
Dimenticavo che è morto PinPin... pace all'anima sua! :unhappy:


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah quindi è meglio farlo partecipare al Guinness World Record insieme a PinPin per le corna più durature del mondo?
> 
> Ma per piacere!
> 
> ...


visto i commenti...che ci sto' a fare qui??? solo x farmi insultare? capisco le vostre opinioni ma in questo modo che percorso dovrei fare con voi?


----------



## Illuso (7 Maggio 2010)

E smetterla di giudicare e provare a capire? cosa e perché, il per come una donna, madre, moglie, finisca in una situazione autolesionistica, no eh!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gentilmente Elisa:

Anch'io da povero marito tradito avrei una domandina facile, semplice...
Cosa apprezzi di quest'uomo, cosa e/o perché ti fà sentire innamorata di  lui, da metterti in una tale condizione-situazione?
ti ringrazio anticipatamente, soprattutto se potessi dare una risposta  articolata e sincera


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> visto i commenti...che ci sto' a fare qui??? solo x *farmi insultare*? capisco le vostre opinioni ma in questo modo che percorso dovrei fare con voi?


Elisa lascia scorrere, è catartico (capisco che per te non lo sia, ma sopporta ).


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> visto i commenti...che ci sto' a fare qui??? solo x farmi insultare? capisco le vostre opinioni ma in questo modo che percorso dovrei fare con voi?



Insultare? Guarda che io l'unica cosa che ho avuto l'ardire di dirti è stato fedifraga. E ti sfido a dimostrarmi il contrario...

Gli insulti sono ben altra cosa, io ho solo descritto una realtà inoppugnabile.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> visto i commenti...che ci sto' a fare qui??? solo x farmi insultare? capisco le vostre opinioni ma in questo modo che percorso dovrei fare con voi?


semplice... seleziona gli interventi che ti aiutano (anche quelli che senti scomodi, però) e lascia perdere quelli che ti offendono e sbeffeggiano volutamente.


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Elisa lascia scorrere, è catartico (capisco che per te non lo sia, ma sopporta ).


Rivbadisco: chi la sta insultando?


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E smetterla di giudicare e provare a capire? cosa e perché, il per come una donna, madre, moglie, finisca in una situazione autolesionistica, no eh!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


scusa non e' che non voglio rispondere, ma e' impossibile da spiegare cosi' velocemente e in poche righe...sarei fraintesa ed insultata come sempre.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Rivbadisco: chi la sta insultando?


Kid, a prescindere da ciò che fa o non fa elisa, hai assunto un atteggiamento pessimo. Se una persona è in difficoltà, anche se sbaglia non la aiuti di certo con le cazzate che stai scrivendo.


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Stai un poco da sola, stop. Niente amante, niente marito e niente messaggini del *****.


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Insultare? Guarda che io l'unica cosa che ho avuto l'ardire di dirti è stato fedifraga. E ti sfido a dimostrarmi il contrario...
> 
> Gli insulti sono ben altra cosa, io ho solo descritto una realtà inoppugnabile.


 
che sono quel che sono ci arrivavo anche da sola. non sono qui x questo! ti e' chiaro??


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> che sono quel che sono ci arrivavo anche da sola. non sono qui x questo! ti e' chiaro??



No no piano, io non sono bravo a litigare, ma non mi è chiara una cosa: sono stato additato come un insultatore bizzoso... chiedo alla corte che mi sia indicato dove e quando ho offeso.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> che sono quel che sono ci arrivavo anche da sola. non sono qui x questo! ti e' chiaro??


 appunto.non credo che possa arrivarti un aiuto da qui.e se lo credessimo saremmo presuntuosi noi, ingenua tu


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Kid, a prescindere da ciò che fa o non fa elisa, hai assunto un atteggiamento pessimo. Se una persona è in difficoltà, anche se sbaglia non la aiuti di certo con le cazzate che stai scrivendo.



Io ho mille difetti, ma se c'è una cosa che non sopporto è l'ipocrisia.

Se a elisa non và bene come espongo i miei consigli, basta che lei li ignori. Non sono per il buonismo in certi casi, soprattutto in quelli recidivi. Ho notato che quando uno fa osservazioni nella mia maniera o come per esempio fa Daniele, subito vengono fuori i santarellini a dire: ma no cattivoni, che dite!

Io sono del parere che una bella strigliata a volte valga più di 100 moine. Se alla signora non và bene, esiste sempre la lista di ignore....


Grazie


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho mille difetti, ma se c'è una cosa che non sopporto è l'ipocrisia.
> 
> Se a elisa non và bene come espongo i miei consigli, basta che lei li ignori. Non sono per il buonismo in certi casi, soprattutto in quelli recidivi. Ho notato che quando uno fa osservazioni nella mia maniera o come per esempio fa Daniele, subito vengono fuori i santarellini a dire: ma no cattivoni, che dite!
> 
> ...


Kid tu hai il dente avvelenato con tua moglie, non puoi prendertela con tutte le donne traditrici del mondo eh :carneval:


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Kid tu hai il dente avvelenato con tua moglie, non puoi prendertela con tutte le donne traditrici del mondo eh :carneval:



Stai zitta tu!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Stai zitta tu!


Colpito e affondato :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No no piano, io non sono bravo a litigare, ma non mi è chiara una cosa: sono stato additato come un insultatore bizzoso... chiedo alla corte che mi sia indicato dove e quando ho offeso.


 
_Ah quindi è meglio farlo partecipare al Guinness World Record insieme a PinPin per le corna più durature del mondo?_

_E' il soltio vecchio discorso: un assassino può aver ucciso per pazzia, vendetta, rabbia... ma sempre assassino rimane e verrà giudicato come tale..._

_Forse quando dovrai alzare gli stipiti della porta per farlo entrare in cucina ..._

Se questo non è sbeffeggiare o peggio, dimmelo tu.


----------



## Illuso (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> scusa non e' che non voglio rispondere, ma e' impossibile da spiegare cosi' velocemente e in poche righe...sarei fraintesa ed insultata come sempre.


Cosa te ne frega? che dicano quello che vogliono, che insultino pure cosa te ne cala ?

Come te e me e molti altri siamo qui su fronti opposti, nel totale anonimato, per fare tesoro di esperienze negative altrui, per imparare a capire dove si è sbagliato, e se si è sbagliato, e personalmente vorrei capire appunto qual'è la molla che spinge una Donna come te che dalla descrizione sommaria, tra figli e altro assomigli a mia moglie, a farsi (uso questo termine con disgusto) traviare e assorbire in una relazione extra coniugale così profonda e coinvolgente.


----------



## bastardo dentro (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> che sono quel che sono ci arrivavo anche da sola. non sono qui x questo! ti e' chiaro??


 
la tua storia è simile alla mia. io capisco la tua sensazione di impotenza e l'onda da cui ti senti travolta e da cui sembra che non vi sia via d'uscita (io mi sentivo così...). devi cercare per forza di chiudere i contatti non c'è maniera di rimanere amici, di sentirsi ogni tanto, di continuare a percepire la presenza. te lo dico per esperienza l'unica maniera è chiudere, definitivamente. e proprio quando avrai avuto la forza di farlo il tuo rapporto matrimoniale sarà a rischio in quanto non hai (ancora) la forza per lavorarci e la mancanza dell'amante sembrerà essere insostenibile. in quella fase i contrasti con il marito/moglie aumentano e si tende a dare colpe al tradito (anche quelle che non ha....). lo considero un percorso quasi inevitabile per chi ha vissuto la vera "doppia vita". Ah, dimenticavo, devi essere convinta che la persona che hai sposato meriti tutto il tuo impegno, abnegazione e accettazione, prima di cominciare tutto questo. Altrimenti l'alternativa è uscire anche dal matrimonio....

ti abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non volevo creare polemiche.
> So' che ognuno ha le proprie idee in base anche a estrazione sociale, cultura, educazione ecc ecc.
> Ma la cosa che accomuna tutti sono le emozioni...io volevo solo farvi capire che non sono una "traditrice" che lo fa' x ricercare emozioni o chissa' che. E che non lo fa cosi' "liberamente" ... se dovessi consigliare a qualcuno di provare ad avere una relazione extraconiugale non lo farei mai, perche' ORA so' cosa comporta (certo, se non si e' una/uno che lo fa tanto x divertirsi!!).
> Ma io ormai ci sono dentro ed e' vero che basterebbe semplicemente dire BASTA e ricominciare a vivere....certo basterebbe poco, ma non e' cosi'. E se esistono forum del genere, terapie e quant'altro...un motivo ci sara'.
> ...


Secondo te è facile "cancellare" un fidanzamento, un matrimonio, migliaia di notti insieme, la condivisione del concepimento, della nascita e la crescita dei figli, la condivisione di lutti e malattie?
Si può fare.
Del resto tu per vivere questa relazione qualche cosetta se non cancellata, l'hai messa momentaneamente nel ripostiglio, no?
Si trova la forza per fare ciò che si ritiene giusto, se si vuole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Le hai già preparato il rogo?! *Adesso non esageriamo*!
> Sta sbagliando PER SE, fa del male a SE. Certo, fa anche del male alla sua famiglia, ma *sarà soprattutto lei a pagarlo, se non si rimette in rotta*.


 Certa???!! 
Io so di chi è fresco come una rosellina in boccio...


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo te è facile "cancellare" un fidanzamento, un matrimonio, migliaia di notti insieme, la condivisione del concepimento, della nascita e la crescita dei figli, la condivisione di lutti e malattie?


Ma non lo si cancella. L'affetto e i ricordi rimangono sempre. Se lo si vuole ovviamente.


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certa???!!
> Io so di chi è fresco come una rosellina in boccio...


C'è gente che ne esce con le ossa rotte e chi felice e contento alla fine. Questi ultimi sono quelli da evitare come la peste bubbonica.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certa???!!
> Io so di chi è fresco come una rosellina in boccio...


 in effetti temo che il prezzo maggiore non sia propriamente  a carico del traditore.
anche se non posso negare la sofferenza di elisa; ma è una situazione che vede la sua responsabilità ed è normale pagarne le conseguenze...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...4 anni e + fa e' successo di conoscere questa persona in un momento particolare della mia vita (e'lunga!) e non ho iniziato a farlo x un motivo particolare...l'ho conosciuto, ha iniziato a darmi sensazioni che mi sono resa conto di non aver mai provato, ci siamo innamorati ed e' iniziata questa storia...diventando sempre + coinvolgente ed importante. Ma poi sono iniziati i problemi...perche' io una strada e' da sempre che la voglio prendere definitivamente...(anche in base a quello che diceva lui, x poi pero' "tirarsi indietro).
> Purtroppo da quello che ho letto qui, lui e' il "classico amante", rispecchia ogni cosa che e'stata detta e questo mi ha aperto gli occhi.
> Pero' intanto non "mi lascia andare", *mi "illude" ancora che il nostro amore "ce la puo'fare..." a fare che non l'ho ancora capito* visto che lui ora non vuole fare proprio niente se non rimanere in questa bella situazione di comodo.
> E io? sono qui.


 Secondo me lui pensa (magari pure sinceramente :rotfl::incazzato che basta lasciar crescere i bambini...  e tu continui così ...lui si sente un pascià ...e i due poveretti nei vostri letti che vivono nella menzogna invecchiando in attesa di essere lasciati legati a un palo sull'autosrada...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E la passione no?


 A me a volte viene il dubbio che l'amore e la passione non sappia cosa sono chi è convinta di averli provati un paio di volte l'anno.


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo me lui pensa (magari pure sinceramente :rotfl::incazzato che basta lasciar crescere i bambini...  e tu continui così ...lui si sente un pascià ...e i due poveretti nei vostri letti che vivono nella menzogna invecchiando in attesa di essere lasciati legati a un palo sull'autosrada...


infatti io non condivido il suo modo di pensare...solo che non era quello che mi diceva "all'inizio". La nostra relazione era basata su un amore vero e sulla consapevolezza di fare subito una scelta. Cosa che poi non e' avvenuta x i suoi ripensamenti. Per cui io ho iniziato a "non capirci + niente"...e intanto ho iniziato a rendermi conto che forse lui non era quello che voleva farmi credere e che mi annebbiava la visuale su me, mio marito,la mia famiglia...da li' la crisi...


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Ah quindi è meglio farlo partecipare al Guinness World Record insieme a PinPin per le corna più durature del mondo?_
> 
> _E' il soltio vecchio discorso: un assassino può aver ucciso per pazzia, vendetta, rabbia... ma sempre assassino rimane e verrà giudicato come tale..._
> 
> ...


Può essere preso come sbeffeggiamento certo, se uno ci vuole vedere questo però.

In realtà cosa c'è di invero in quello che ho scritto in queste frasi?


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me a volte viene il dubbio che l'amore e la passione non sappia cosa sono chi è convinta di averli provati un paio di volte l'anno.


A chi ti riferisci?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...ci sentiamo al matt mentre si va al lavoro e durante il giorno varie volte via sms o sempre al tel. Parliamo di tutto! Come una "coppia" (si, no comment!). Ci vediamo due volte a settimana un'oretta scarsa e quando si riesce anche ogni tanto di sera (ma raramente).
> Durante il week ci si sente se si puo' (lui ultimo mese non puo' + xche' la moglie lo sta' controllando).
> Come mi sento? sempre male! e questo che mi ha fatto capire che "c'e' qualcosa che non va". Mi rendo conto che non ho "benefici" da questa storia ormai, ma sola la sofferenza di non sapere quale e' il "mio ruolo" con lui e a casa. COn i miei figli sono serena e do'tutta me stessa, sia chiaro. Cosi' come mi occupo della casa e di tutto il resto.
> Ma mi sento sempre questo "peso" dentro...che sta diventando sempre + fastidioso da sostenere...se ne parlo con lui la risposta e'sempre la stessa: che ci amiamo ma x ora (x ora e son passati 4 anni!) non si puo' avere altro...


 Scusa, dici parliamo di "tutto".
Di tutto cosa?
Dei problemi dei figli che avete con altri? Cioè parlate contro i veri genitori?
Di tutto cosa?
Parlate di politica? Parlate del bisogno di una politica giusta e onesta?
Di tutto cosa?
Dei problemi del lavoro e dei colleghi ipocriti e sleali?
Di tutto cosa?
Della vostra salute e di quella dei vostri cari?


----------



## Anna A (7 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori hanno i loro buoni motivi, sono tutti falsi ed anchei tuoi di certo.
> Quando te ne accorgerai allora piangerai ma sarà troppo tardi, auguri, un assassino è sempre un assassino anche se ha i suoi buoni motivi, tu sei e sarai una fedifraga, una traditrice, una infame, questo marchio ti peserà a lungo andare perchè non sei una donna stupida.


o come direbbe il cardinale richelieu: non si torturano le donne nelle mie terre, basterà arderla viva..:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> o come direbbe il cardinale richelieu: non si torturano le donne nelle mie terre, basterà arderla viva..:unhappy:


 nessuno tocchi elisa di rivaombrosa :singleeye:


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa, dici parliamo di "tutto".
> Di tutto cosa?
> *Dei problemi dei figli che avete con altri? Cioè parlate contro i veri genitori?*
> Di tutto cosa?
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti io non condivido il suo modo di pensare...solo che non era quello che mi diceva "all'inizio". La nostra relazione era basata su un amore vero e sulla consapevolezza di fare subito una scelta. Cosa che poi non e' avvenuta x i suoi ripensamenti. Per cui io ho iniziato a "non capirci + niente"...e intanto ho iniziato a rendermi conto che forse lui non era quello che voleva farmi credere e che mi annebbiava la visuale su me, mio marito,la mia famiglia...da li' la crisi...


 Ma se ti ha detto che era un seriale!!!! :singleeye:
E' che tu avevi bisogno di evadere (e quando sarai fuori da tuttociò potrai analizzare in profondità questo aspetto) e hai filtrato quello che lui ti diceva e il fatto che era seriale l'hai interpretato con "povero infelice in cerca dell'amore vero che sono io".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> A chi ti riferisci?


 A te, mi pare del tutto chiaro, limpido, evidente.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A te, mi pare del tutto chiaro, limpido, evidente.


E che ne sai della mia vita vita privata Persa?


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

persa/ritrovata ha detto:


> ma se ti ha detto che era un seriale!!!! :singleeye:
> E' *che tu avevi bisogno di evadere*  falso (e quando sarai fuori da tuttociò potrai analizzare in profondità questo aspetto) e hai filtrato quello che lui ti diceva e il fatto che era seriale l'hai interpretato con "*povero infelice in cerca dell'amore vero che sono io".*


* vero*


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No no piano, io non sono bravo a litigare, ma non mi è chiara una cosa: sono stato additato come un insultatore bizzoso... chiedo alla corte che mi sia indicato dove e quando ho offeso.





Kid ha detto:


> *Può essere preso come sbeffeggiamento certo, se uno ci vuole vedere questo però.*
> 
> In realtà cosa c'è di invero in quello che ho scritto in queste frasi?


 miiiii


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti io non condivido il suo modo di pensare...solo che non era quello che mi diceva "all'inizio". La nostra relazione era basata su un amore vero e sulla consapevolezza di fare subito una scelta. Cosa che poi non e' avvenuta x i suoi ripensamenti. Per cui io ho iniziato a "non capirci + niente"...e intanto ho iniziato a rendermi conto che forse lui non era quello che voleva farmi credere e che mi annebbiava la visuale su me, mio marito,la mia famiglia...da li' la crisi...


 MI DICEVA, ERA, HO INIZIATO A RENDERMI CONTO CHE FORSE LUI NON ERA QUELLO CHE VOLEVA FARMI CREDERE

Per cui stai parlando al passato, stai soppesando l'ipotesi di un opportunista?

E' una persona enigmatica, seguendo le cose che scrivi, in alcuni momenti mi faccio l'idea di una persona che ti ama mentre in altre mi faccio l'idea di una persona OPPORTUNISTA.

Sono io o c'è un po di confusione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E che ne sai della mia vita vita privata Persa?


Quello che hai raccontato tu qui.


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

gas ha detto:


> MI DICEVA, ERA, HO INIZIATO A RENDERMI CONTO CHE FORSE LUI NON ERA QUELLO CHE VOLEVA FARMI CREDERE
> 
> Per cui stai parlando al passato, stai soppesando l'ipotesi di un opportunista?
> 
> ...


 
Molta confusione GAS!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che hai raccontato tu qui.


Ah credevo ti riferissi a quanto mi stai chiedendo da giorni


----------



## gas (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Molta confusione GAS!


Immaginavo ma non dovevo dirlo io..............


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> miiiii



Ma scusa molti, ma secondo te dicendole "pensaci su", "guarda che lui non ti ama davvero", oppure "poverina, mi spiace che soffri" la si aiuta?

Son 4 anni che è così, non 4 mesi.

Voi datele pure le pacche sulle spalle, io voglio essere realista, dopo tutto quel tempo lei non ha scusanti, non c'è da capire granchè, se non che deve darsi una svegliata e prendersi le sue responsabilità.

Io credo che lei sia adulta e che certe cose le sappia da sè....

Io ho il mio modo di spronare, che può sembrare duro o strafottente è vero, ma lei è libera di ignorarmi se vuole. Io non conosco altri modi per aiutare un fedifrago, perchè di natura è un essere egoista che ascolta solo quello che vuole sentirsi dire. Forse il problema è proprio questo: messa davanti alla cruda realtà dei fatti, allo squallore senza fine di un tradimento, alle mille bugie che deve inventarsi ogni giorno, si sente attaccata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ah credevo ti riferissi a quanto mi stai chiedendo da giorni


 Da giorni ti sto chiedendo se l'attuale è sposato. Perché i precedenti, da te raccontati qui (e da me conosciuti qui), mi risultavano liberi.


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma scusa molti, ma secondo te dicendole "pensaci su", "guarda che lui non ti ama davvero", oppure "poverina, mi spiace che soffri" la si aiuta?
> 
> Son 4 anni che è così, non 4 mesi.
> 
> ...


Non e' vero carO Kid. Infatti devo dire che c'e' una persona speciale che ho conosciuto qui e che mi scrive in privato, che senza offendere o altro,mi sta' facendo capire delle cose importanti facendomi capire piano piano "la verita'"... e lo ascolto anche quando mi mette di fronte la cruda verita'...


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non e' vero carO Kid. Infatti devo dire che c'e' una persona speciale che ho conosciuto qui e che mi scrive in privato, che senza offendere o altro,mi sta' facendo capire delle cose importanti facendomi capire piano piano "la verita'"... e lo ascolto anche quando mi mette di fronte la cruda verita'...



Ne sono molto contento, speriamo allora di vedere i risultati presto.

Se davvero ti ho insultata comunque, non hai che da segnalarmi allo staff per eccessiva cattiveria. 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma scusa molti, ma secondo te *dicendole "pensaci su", "guarda che lui non ti ama davvero", oppure "poverina, mi spiace che soffri" la si aiuta?*
> 
> Son 4 anni che è così, non 4 mesi.
> 
> ...


 ma infatti non la aiuti così... ma nemmeno sbeffeggiandola. Se una persona è in difficoltà, puoi ascoltarla... se pensi sia il caso darle dei consigli, ed anche cercare di capire... ognuno è diverso, ogni situazione è diversa. Tu invece ti presenti con la verità assoluta in una mano e la frusta nell'altra. Se questo è cercare di esser utile...


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma infatti non la aiuti così... ma nemmeno sbeffeggiandola. Se una persona è in difficoltà, puoi ascoltarla... se pensi sia il caso darle dei consigli, ed anche cercare di capire... ognuno è diverso, ogni situazione è diversa. Tu invece ti presenti con la verità assoluta in una mano e la frusta nell'altra. Se questo è cercare di esser utile...



Ragazzi, io ho i miei limiti, che vi devo dire. A me quando ha scritto che avrebbe preso una decisione dopo l'estate, mi sono cadute braccia, speroni e cinturone.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non e' vero carO Kid. Infatti devo dire che c'e' una persona speciale che ho conosciuto qui e che mi scrive in privato, che senza offendere o altro,mi sta' facendo capire delle cose importanti facendomi capire piano piano "la verita'"... e lo ascolto anche quando mi mette di fronte la cruda verita'...


 A me son serviti sia i rapporti privati, sia interventi pubblici (da ruoli diversi), sia le battute... te ne renderai conto poi.
Le battute ti offendono, ma ti mettono di fronte alla varietà delle reazioni che nel reale potresti dover affrontare. Cone tutti gli altri interventi ti rimettono a contatto con il reale, da cui ti sei estraniata vivendo questa cosa.
Hai scritto falso, quando ho scritto di evasione, credo che tu intenda cosa diversa da quello che intendo io. Immagino che tu l'abbia intesa come "avventura", non intendevo quello, ma distacco, deviazione da una vita in cui non riuscivi a vedere il senso.
E' più facile occuparsi di altro che trovare o dare un senso a quel che si vive, ma non lo fai mica solo tu!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti io non condivido il suo modo di pensare...solo che non era quello che mi diceva "all'inizio". La nostra relazione era basata su un amore vero e sulla consapevolezza di fare subito una scelta. Cosa che poi non e' avvenuta x i suoi ripensamenti. Per cui io ho iniziato a "non capirci + niente"...e intanto *ho iniziato a rendermi conto* che forse lui non era quello che voleva farmi credere e *che mi annebbiava la visuale su me, mio marito,la mia famiglia*...da li' la crisi...


questo è un passaggio fondamentale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io ho i miei limiti, che vi devo dire. A me quando ha scritto che avrebbe preso una decisione dopo l'estate, mi sono cadute braccia, speroni e cinturone.


 ...e pure il poncho :carneval:


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io ho i miei limiti, che vi devo dire. A me quando ha scritto che avrebbe preso una decisione dopo l'estate, mi sono cadute braccia, speroni e cinturone.


si va beh era per dire, prendo tempo x capire...intanto scrivo qui e mi chiarisco le iedee, non prendiamo TUTTO ALLA LETTERA


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e pure il poncho :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> vero[/b]


cioè?

tu non avevi desiderio di evasione?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certa???!!
> Io so di chi è fresco come una rosellina in boccio...


hai ragione, ma le "roselline" sono oltre ogni salvataggio.
Se Elisa è mezza la donna che appare, sarà lei a pagare.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma le "roselline" sono oltre ogni salvataggio.
> Se Elisa è mezza la donna che appare, sarà lei a pagare.


 sicuramente, che poi sta già pagando da tempo...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E se dall'altra parte ci fosse stata piena disponibilità avresti chiuso ugualmente?



scusa ma questo che c'entra con la storia di Elisa? _Ho aperto un thread per parlare di me? No, e allora, stiamo in tema._

Ma siccome sono volenterosa, ci trovo un aggancio con la storia di Elisa.

Lei ha "pensato" (e in parte tuttora pensa mi sembra) che ci sia una "disponibilità" dell'amante a ricostruire una vita insieme?


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa ma questo che c'entra con la storia di Elisa? _Ho aperto un thread per parlare di me? No, e allora, stiamo in tema._
> 
> Ma siccome sono volenterosa, ci trovo un aggancio con la storia di Elisa.
> 
> Lei ha "pensato" (e in parte tuttora pensa mi sembra) che ci sia una "disponibilità" dell'amante a ricostruire una vita insieme?


no non c'e'! c'era...a parole...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...ci sentiamo al matt mentre si va al lavoro e durante il giorno varie volte via sms o sempre al tel. Parliamo di tutto! Come una "coppia" (si, no comment!). *Ci vediamo due volte a settimana un'oretta scarsa e quando si riesce anche ogni tanto di sera (ma raramente).*
> ..



Ovviamente puoi non rispondere, ma come passate il tempo quando vi vedete? Ovvero, qual'è il contenuto "concreto" di questi incontri?


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ovviamente puoi non rispondere, ma come passate il tempo quando vi vedete? Ovvero, qual'è il contenuto "concreto" di questi incontri?



La briscola naturalmente!

ok ok scherzo, questa era una cazzata per davvero!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> La briscola naturalmente!
> 
> ok ok scherzo, questa era una cazzata per davvero!



Ho capito Ma la mia curiosità, che spero sia d'aiuto ad Elisa, è:
- c'è una vera intimita, di parola, di pensiero?
- c'è sempre il sesso, come compito da svolgere, oppure è solo eventuale?
- hanno mai passato insieme qualche giorno, una vacanza, qualcosa di piu' sigfnificativo di un ORA?


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lei ha "pensato" (e in parte tuttora pensa mi sembra) che ci sia una "disponibilità" dell'amante a ricostruire una vita insieme?


E certo che ci ha pensato. Lei sola però! Ragazze su è quello che succede nel 99,9% dei casi no?


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho capito Ma la mia curiosità, che spero sia d'aiuto ad Elisa, è:
> - c'è una vera intimita, di parola, di pensiero?
> - c'è sempre il sesso, come compito da svolgere, oppure è solo eventuale?
> - hanno mai passato insieme qualche giorno, una vacanza, qualcosa di piu' sigfnificativo di un ORA?


- c'e' una vera intimita' di parole e pensiero
- c'e' sempre il sesso ma non come compito da svolgere...dipende dal momento, dalla voglia, da quello che dobbiamo fare (magari anche mangiare qualcosa insieme oppure berci un caffe'), se dobbiamo parlare di qualcosa di importante...insomma, dipende...
- mai passati gg insieme, io non posso nemmeno stare via un giorno... parecchie ore si', e' successo...


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E certo che ci ha pensato. Lei sola però! Ragazze su è quello che succede nel 99,9% dei casi no?


veramente mi diceva di pensarci seriamente anche lui e sembrava stesse mettendo in atto la cosa...per poi "tirarsi indietro"...c'e' sempre un motivo, una scusa...e io sembro la "pazza" che vuol far succeder un "casino"...perche' no, per lui ora non c'e' nessun casino... (tranne quello che la moglie ha beccato sms).
Si non dite niente. So' gia'. So' e sto' male...
p.s. e qualcuno non scriva ora che parlo solo di me che sto' male e non penso al poveretto di mio marito. Ho gia' risposto in merito.


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> veramente mi diceva di pensarci seriamente anche lui e sembrava stesse mettendo in atto la cosa...per poi "tirarsi indietro"...c'e' sempre un motivo, una scusa...e io sembro la "pazza" che vuol far succeder un "casino"...perche' no, per lui ora non c'e' nessun casino... (tranne quello che la moglie ha beccato sms).
> Si non dite niente. So' gia'. So' e sto' male...
> p.s. e qualcuno non scriva ora che parlo solo di me che sto' male e non penso al poveretto di mio marito. Ho gia' risposto in merito.


Non lo scrivo, ma lo penso. Ci penso io a lui, non ti preoccupare!


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo scrivo, ma lo penso. Ci penso io a lui, non ti preoccupare!


grazie. Io in questo momento non ci riesco.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *veramente mi diceva di pensarci seriamente anche lui e sembrava stesse mettendo in atto la cosa*...per poi "tirarsi indietro"...*c'e' sempre un motivo*, una scusa...e io sembro la "pazza" che vuol far succeder un "casino"...perche' no, per lui ora non c'e' nessun casino... (tranne quello che la moglie ha beccato sms).
> Si non dite niente. So' gia'. So' e sto' male...
> p.s. e qualcuno non scriva ora che parlo solo di me che sto' male e non penso al poveretto di mio marito. Ho gia' risposto in merito.


 Non hai mai pensato che abbia trovato un'altra?


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> veramente mi diceva di pensarci seriamente anche lui e sembrava stesse mettendo in atto la cosa...per poi "tirarsi indietro"...c'e' sempre un motivo, una scusa...e io sembro la "pazza" che vuol far succeder un "casino"...perche' no, per lui ora non c'e' nessun casino... (tranne quello che la moglie ha beccato sms).
> Si non dite niente. So' gia'. So' e sto' male...
> p.s. e qualcuno non scriva ora che parlo solo di me che sto' male e non penso al poveretto di mio marito. Ho gia' risposto in merito.


Guarda che io ti capisco eh... Siamo noi le donne coraggiose... Datti tempo per riflettere e capire, e - forza mettetemi sul rogo - se non resisti, non resistere!


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non hai mai pensato che abbia trovato un'altra?


 
non credo. E cosa mi terrebbe a fare? non faccio che rompere le palle!


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie. Io in questo momento non ci riesco.



Non s'era capito!


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Guarda che io ti capisco eh... Siamo noi le donne coraggiose... Datti tempo per riflettere e capire, e - *forza mettetemi sul rogo* - se non resisti, non resistere!


 ti piacerebbe, eh?


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

mika ha detto:


> guarda che io ti capisco eh... Siamo noi le donne coraggiose... Datti tempo per riflettere e capire, e - forza mettetemi sul rogo - se non resisti, non resistere!



bam!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe, eh?


Come se fosse la prima volta


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non credo. E cosa mi terrebbe a fare? non faccio che rompere le palle!


 Le motivazioni cambiano da persona a persona... se è stato così tanto tempo con te, evidentemente gli piaci... anche se gli rompi le palle.


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non credo. E cosa mi terrebbe a fare? non faccio che rompere le palle!



Magari non sà decidersi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

*Elisa*

lui è padre no? Quindi penserà ai figli, penserà alla moglie che gli urlerebbe non li vedrai mai più, ti farò guerra fino alla fine, parlerà con gli amici che gli diranno ma va, e poi i soldi? E poi due famiglie? Ma tieniti l'amante e la moglie, come si è sempre fatto nei secoli dei secoli...


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> lui è padre no? Quindi penserà ai figli, penserà alla moglie che gli urlerebbe non li vedrai mai più, ti farò guerra fino alla fine, parlerà con gli amici che gli diranno ma va, e poi i soldi? E poi due famiglie? Ma tieniti l'amante e la moglie, come si è sempre fatto nei secoli dei secoli...


 in effetti... beh, speriamo che lui non legga il forum, perchè se aveva ancora qualche dubbio residuo su cosa fare, gliel'hai cancellato!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> in effetti... beh, speriamo che lui non legga il forum, perchè se aveva ancora qualche dubbio residuo su cosa fare, gliel'hai cancellato!


uff, ma esistono anche gli uomini coraggiosi :mexican:


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E certo che ci ha pensato. Lei sola però! Ragazze su è quello *che succede nel 99,9% dei casi* no?


affatto!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> - c'e' una vera intimita' di parole e pensiero
> -* c'e' sempre il sesso* ma non come compito da svolgere...dipende dal momento, dalla voglia, da quello che dobbiamo fare (magari anche mangiare qualcosa insieme oppure berci un caffe'), se dobbiamo parlare di qualcosa di importante...insomma, dipende...
> - mai passati gg insieme, io non posso nemmeno stare via un giorno... parecchie ore si', e' successo...


tu con tuo marito fai sempre sesso quando avete un momento per voi?


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> uff, ma esistono anche gli uomini coraggiosi :mexican:


lui sicuramente non lo e'!


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> lui è padre no? Quindi penserà ai figli, penserà alla moglie che gli urlerebbe non li vedrai mai più, ti farò guerra fino alla fine, parlerà con gli amici che gli diranno ma va, e poi i soldi? E poi due famiglie? Ma tieniti l'amante e la moglie, come si è sempre fatto nei secoli dei secoli...


e' quello che pensa lui! ecco il punto! troppi casini!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> affatto!


Come no? Non sono le donne che tendono a passare dal ruolo di amanti a quello di fidanzate/conviventi/seconde mogli?


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e' quello che pensa lui! ecco il punto! troppi casini!


Eh lo so...


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tu con tuo marito fai sempre sesso quando avete un momento per voi?


Come fosse facile fare sesso con un uomo mentre si pensa a un altro...


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Come fosse facile fare sesso con un uomo mentre si pensa a un altro...


infatti non lo e'. E fa male quando capita...


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti non lo e'. E fa male quando capita...


Ti capisco, anche a me succede così. Ed è tuo marito, non sempre puoi dire di no.


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Come no? Non sono le donne che tendono a passare dal ruolo di amanti a quello di fidanzate/conviventi/seconde mogli?


si e' vero. A molti uomini, la maggior parte, sta bene cosi'! Anche xche' si sente ogni giorno alla tv, alla radio (anche stamattina ne parlavano) come sia dura x gli uomini che decidono di separarsi: per vedere i figli, per dover mantenere loro, la moglie, se stessi...


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si e' vero. A molti uomini, la maggior parte, sta bene cosi'! Anche xche' si sente ogni giorno alla tv, alla radio (anche stamattina ne parlavano) come sia dura x gli uomini che decidono di separarsi: per vedere i figli, per dover mantenere loro, la moglie, se stessi...


Per certi uomini è davvero pesante, sia per la questione economica sia per i ricatti da parte delle mogli. E ti parlo da ex moglie lasciata dal marito per l'amante eh, non da amante


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Per certi uomini è davvero pesante, sia per la questione economica sia per i ricatti da parte delle mogli. E ti parlo da ex moglie lasciata dal marito per l'amante eh, non da amante


...va beh...grazie che ti "sforzi" comunque a "capire"...


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...va beh...grazie che ti "sforzi" comunque a "capire"...


Il tradimento non mi ha tolto la capacità di amare... forse è per questo che è facile capire.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *Il tradimento non mi ha tolto la capacità di amare*... forse è per questo che è facile capire.


Sei davvero certa di questo? Lo chiedo senza alcun intento provocatorio, chiaramente.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Come no? Non sono le donne che tendono a passare dal ruolo di amanti a quello di fidanzate/conviventi/seconde mogli?



Non necessariamente, come dimostrano molti casi qua dentro (BD, Papero, etc.)


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei davvero certa di questo? Lo chiedo senza alcun intento provocatorio, chiaramente.


Ho amato e sono stata amata, dopo la separazione e non è durata due mesi eh .


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Come fosse facile fare sesso con un uomo mentre si pensa a un altro...



non era questo che intendevo.
E' ovvio che finché c'è l'amante, il matrimonio è una "lunga e triste agonia" (come diceva Lady Oscar!) ma vedi come si rivitalizza appena l'amante sparisce!

Il mio discorso è un altro: se Elisa sposasse l'amante, la loro vita come sarebbe? Un continuo cercare intimità, sia fisica che spirituale? Per i primi mesi, anni forse, e poi?!

Allora, se così è, si sostituirebbe un rapporto tutto sommato funzionante (figli, praticità progetti) per uno "in prova"; che di fatto ora si vive in una dimensione del tutto "a - tipica" rispetto al normale rapporto di coppia.

Cosa ne pensi, Elisa?

Come pensi lui gestirebbe le paternità non sue (i tuoi figli) , le sue (i figli), l'ex coniuge, il tuo ex coniuge, e tu come? Hai pensato a soluzioni pratiche?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti non lo e'. E fa male quando capita...



E perché ti fa male?
E' brutto?
Non ti piace?
Ti disgusta?


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E perché ti fa male?
> E' brutto?
> Non ti piace?
> Ti disgusta?


no e' un problema di testa...che non e' libera...e non provo quello che si dovrebbe provare...emozioni, amore, complicita'...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei davvero certa di questo? Lo chiedo senza alcun intento provocatorio, chiaramente.


 

Anch'io ho amato moltissimo mio marito (il secondo), pur avendo sofferto tantissimo con il primo

anzi, ho amato molto più il secondo che il primo


----------



## Elisa (7 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non era questo che intendevo.
> E' ovvio che finché c'è l'amante, il matrimonio è una "lunga e triste agonia" (come diceva Lady Oscar!) ma vedi come si rivitalizza appena l'amante sparisce!
> 
> Il mio discorso è un altro: se Elisa sposasse l'amante, la loro vita come sarebbe? Un continuo cercare intimità, sia fisica che spirituale? Per i primi mesi, anni forse, e poi?!
> ...


 mi rendo conto sarebbe "complicato", ma lo e' anche continuare cosi'... (scusa il discorso e' lungo e non sempre posso scrivere molto, sono a lavoro)


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Anch'io ho amato moltissimo mio marito (il secondo), pur avendo sofferto tantissimo con il primo
> 
> anzi, ho amato molto più il secondo che il primo


 Non parlavo in generale, sono certo che si può amare dopo aver subito un tradimento... è capitato anche a me.
Mi riferivo a Mika... non la percepisco così "tranquilla" da quel punto di vista, ma evidentemente sbaglio io.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlavo in generale, sono certo che si può amare dopo aver subito un tradimento... è capitato anche a me.
> *Mi riferivo a Mika... non la percepisco così "tranquilla" da quel punto di vista, ma evidentemente sbaglio io*.


Davvero? Io parlavo di capacità di amare, non di ricostruire una seconda famiglia. Se ti riferisci a questo sì, non sono tranquilla, o meglio, non la vorrei.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Davvero? Io parlavo di capacità di amare, non di ricostruire una seconda famiglia. Se ti riferisci a questo sì, non sono tranquilla, o meglio, non la vorrei.


 No, non mi riferivo alla costruzione di una coppia più o meno stabile, ma proprio alla capacità di amare... mi dai l'idea di essere come "asciugata" nell'amore, che poi non è altro che la capacità e la voglia di darsi pienamente all'altro. Però ripeto, evidentemente ti percepisco male io.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, non mi riferivo alla costruzione di una coppia più o meno stabile, ma proprio alla capacità di amare... *mi dai l'idea di essere come "asciugata" nell'amore, che poi non è altro che la capacità e la voglia di darsi pienamente all'altro.* Però ripeto, evidentemente ti percepisco male io.


Mica ho capito eh


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mica ho capito eh


 non importa...


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non importa...


No no importa a me, è importante capire come gli altri ci percepiscono.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> No no importa a me, è importante capire come gli altri ci percepiscono.


 
per quel che conta: io ti percepisco come una persona serena e assolutamente equilibrata  e capace di perdonare e amare e di non giudicare gli altri


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> No no importa a me, è importante capire come gli altri ci percepiscono.


Mi dai l'idea di non saperti "abbandonare"... mi pareva piuttosto chiaro quello che ti ho scritto prima.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi dai l'idea di non saperti "abbandonare"... mi pareva piuttosto chiaro quello che ti ho scritto prima.


In parte forse hai ragione. Mi è ancora un po' complicato conciliare il ruolo di madre e di donna (stavo scrivendo amante, nel senso di colei che ama... ma poi si pensa male :mrgreen. Ma ci sto lavorando.


----------



## Papero (7 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> - c'e' una vera intimita' di parole e pensiero
> - c'e' sempre il sesso ma non come compito da svolgere...dipende dal momento, dalla voglia, da quello che dobbiamo fare (magari anche mangiare qualcosa insieme oppure berci un caffe'), se dobbiamo parlare di qualcosa di importante...insomma, dipende...
> - mai passati gg insieme, io non posso nemmeno stare via un giorno... parecchie ore si', e' successo...


Anch'io come te avevo una attività sessuale abbastanza intensa con "lei" e anch'io avevo molta intimità di parole e pensiero... Se fosse durata la mia storia adesso sarebbe più o meno 4 anni e mezzo e quindi presumo che sia iniziata quando è iniziata la tua. Per questo a volte ti sono sembrato duro, ho cercato di spronarti perchè mi ci sono rivisto nella tua storia.
A differenza tua però questo forum l'ho scoperto quando i buoi erano già scappati dalla stalla e non ho potuto trarre beneficio dalle esperienze delle persone meravigliose che navigano qui dentro. Qualcuno ti può sembrare troppo cattivo, qualcuno troppo sarcastico e qualcuno magari facilone o sapientone... ma questa è gente che ha vissuto quello che stai vivendo te e l'ha elaborato e rielaborato leggendo e commentando storie come la tua.
Io ho avuto la fortuna di essere stato "sgamato" alla vigilia della scelta più sbagliata che avrei fatto in tutta la mia vita. Ti auguro di essere sgamata anche a te...

;-)


----------



## Kid (7 Maggio 2010)

Ma si forse a volte sono troppo duro con gli altri e forse anche con me stesso. In fondo dovrei capire che le persone sono esseri fragili, che cadono ma che spesso si rialzano. Dovrei capire che io stesso ho toccato il fondo, prima di denigrarlo.

Ma sono in questi momenti di leggero sconforto, quando mi rendo conto che le cose non sono più così "normali" come lo erano prima, piccole sfumature che nel quadro complessivo stonano con la realtà che conoscevo prima, che viene fuori il rancore... ma no forse la delusione, di aver dato il via ad un meccanismo inarrestabile di auto distruzione irreversebile. 

E allora me la prendo con chi, proprio come Elisa, non può rendersi ancora conto di stare nuotando in acque malsane e pericolose, che sovente portano ad una violenta cascata.

Chiedo scusa, a volte non mi pongo freni e parlo agli altri come non sono riuscito a fare con mia moglie quando ce ne sarebbe stata la necessità.

In bocca al lupo per tutto davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa, dici parliamo di "tutto".
> Di tutto cosa?
> Dei problemi dei figli che avete con altri? Cioè parlate contro i veri genitori?
> Di tutto cosa?
> ...


 Elisa non mi hai mica risposto.
Di cosa parlate quando "avete bisogno di perlarvi"?
Parlate del destino cinico e baro?
Su quali argomenti e visione della vita vi sentite tanto vicini?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa non mi hai mica risposto.
> Di cosa parlate quando "avete bisogno di perlarvi"?
> Parlate del destino cinico e baro?
> Su quali argomenti e visione della vita vi sentite tanto vicini?


quoto, era quello che volevo sapere anch'io.
Facile parlare di tutto e di niente. La vera intimità è un'altra cosa perché presuppone "condivisione" di vita.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> mi rendo conto sarebbe "complicato", ma lo e' anche continuare cosi'... (scusa il discorso e' lungo e non sempre posso scrivere molto, sono a lavoro)




hai detto che hai "Immaginato una vita perfetta".
La fantasia sta bene nei romanzi, nella narrativa.
Il discorso non è affatto complicato, è semplicissimo: è vero, non puoi continuare così.
Hai davanti solo due strade.
Separarti, e fare la single con figli (con tutti i casini inerenti) che HA una relazione con un uomo sposato (e sentirai doppiamente solitudine/umiliazione/degrado di chi ama una persona indisponibile).
Troncare con l'amante e con grandiosa UMILTA' cercare di rimettere in piedi il tuo matrimonio, partendo dal motto di Zio Sam: non chiederti cosa può fare il Paese per te, ma chiediti cosa TU PUOI FARE PER IL PAESE!!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> no e' un problema di testa...che non e' libera...e non provo quello che si dovrebbe provare...emozioni, amore, complicita'...


brava, questa è una considerazione importante.
Il sesso è dettato dalla Testa, non dal corpo. 
Tuo marito è sempre lui, l'uomo che ti è piaciuto al punto da farci dei figli.
Quella che è cambiata sei TU.
Ma il cambiamento è di te, o di come percepisci le cose? Non puoi "mantenere" i frutti "buoni" di questa maturazione, e buttare quelli cattivi, quelli dannosi?
Non puoi usare i lati nuovi della tua personalità che hai integrato e gettare le negatività? (in breve: gettare via l'amante).
Pensaci, perché questa è l'unica strada, e tutti qui dentro te lo confermeranno.


----------



## Elisa (10 Maggio 2010)

scusate cerchero' di rispondere prima possibile. Week end da casa non ho potuto e ora sto' lavorando.
Intanto grazie...io ancora molto male, non sto' x niente bene...la mia anima e' sempre + agitata...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> scusate cerchero' di rispondere prima possibile. Week end da casa non ho potuto e ora sto' lavorando.
> Intanto grazie...io ancora molto male, non sto' x niente bene...la mia anima e' sempre + agitata...



questo è un buon segno. Dalla piattezza, dal pensare di "essere a posto così" non nasce niente. E' dal letame che nascono i fiori!:up:


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa non mi hai mica risposto.
> Di cosa parlate quando "avete bisogno di perlarvi"?
> Parlate del destino cinico e baro?
> Su quali argomenti e visione della vita vi sentite tanto vicini?


 Anche a me sembrata in quegli 8 anni di avere tanti argomenti...di parlare di tutto... in soldoni eran solo parole, parole, parole...come quando si fa la pausa pranzo al Ministero e in mezz'ora condensi le notizie del Tg, il nuovo vestito che hai visto, i capricic dei bimbi, quanto è strunz il capo, la nuova canzone di...,il che faccio il fine settimana.... in fine dei conti quando non si parla dei progetti, del tirare la cinghia in due, del dove si va in vacanza e perchè lì anzichè là, del vediamod i far funzionare le cose...in fin dei conti le argomentazioni, i grandi temi trattati, son più o meno due stupidaggini messe in fila inframezzate da "oh, destino crudele"... o "faremo. vedremo, saremo, potremo"... 
A ragionarci dopo... certo che se ci registrasismo e rivedessimo, forse, a mente fredda, tante critiche potremmo farcele in tempo reale, su storie che grandi basi concrete non ne hanno...per colpa di uno...o di tutti e due...


----------



## Elisa (11 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è un buon segno. Dalla piattezza, dal pensare di "essere a posto così" non nasce niente. E' dal letame che nascono i fiori!:up:


non riesco ancora a prendere una "decisione definitiva" ma diciamo che "ci sto' lavorando". 

Da tutti i vostri interventi ho capito molte cose, in sintesi:

- lui non mi ama come credevo e come lui crede
- non vuole "un'altra moglie" ma solo un'amante, che gli dia quel qualcosa che la moglie non gli da'
- lo vedo come un "Dio" xche' non ce l'ho veramente, ma forse non e' la persona giusta x me (come puo' esserlo, uno che mi tiene cosi' e gli va bene?)
- e' vero, parliamo di tutto ma forse di NIENTE alla fine
- non c'e' futuro, se non una "relazione da amanti", sesso e altre fregnacce
- mio marito sicuramente non merita quello che gli sto' facendo e vale molto + di lui 
- come diceva Daniele, e' una "dipendenza", come una droga
- la disintosiccazione non sara' semplice
- non so' come fare: pensare non faccia + parte della mia vita mi fa' stare malissimo ma anche continuare cosi' (visto che ormai i punti sopra mi sono chiari!)
- SOPPORTATEMI ANCORA UN PO'!!


----------



## Anna A (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non riesco ancora a prendere una "decisione definitiva" ma diciamo che "ci sto' lavorando".
> 
> Da tutti i vostri interventi ho capito molte cose, in sintesi:
> 
> ...


'azzo... giornatina nera, vedo..:condom:


----------



## minnie (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non riesco ancora a prendere una "decisione definitiva" ma diciamo che "ci sto' lavorando".
> 
> Da tutti i vostri interventi ho capito molte cose, in sintesi:
> 
> ...


 
personalmente per tutto il tempo che ti occorre. Guarda che non è solo quello che diciamo noi qui, ma è anche quello che tu scrivevi nel vecchio 3d... comunque concordo che non ne riuscirai ad uscire se non nel momento in cui sarai tu a volerlo veramente, in quel momento lo vedrai esattamente per quello che è... un bacione grande


----------



## Elisa (11 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> 'azzo... giornatina nera, vedo..:condom:


no, anzi molto "chiara"...direi...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non riesco ancora a prendere una "decisione definitiva" ma diciamo che "ci sto' lavorando".
> 
> Da tutti i vostri interventi ho capito molte cose, in sintesi:
> 
> ...


io non penso che lui lo creda

nessuno ti "sopporta" elisa

e sappiamo che il tuo è un percorso doloroso


----------



## Amoremio (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> no, anzi molto "chiara"...direi...


lo direi anch'io :up:


----------



## Elisa (11 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non penso che lui lo creda
> 
> nessuno ti "sopporta" elisa
> 
> e sappiamo che il tuo è un percorso doloroso


ma...dice cosi'...ma chi lo sa'...

Si un percorso doloroso...nonostante io sappia benissimo che le cose dure e dolorose nella vita siano altre. Le ho vissute e le vivo. Non crediate che la vita mi abbia risparmiata...

Eppure...non so', nonostante questo...questa "cosa" e' difficile da superare. Diciamo, che e' un altro tipo di "situazione"...


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> - SOPPORTATEMI ANCORA UN PO'!!


Su questo puoi contare su di me! :mexican:

Scherzo, casomai io ti SUPPORTO, solo che ancora non l'hai capito.


----------



## Elisa (11 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Su questo puoi contare su di me! :mexican:
> 
> Scherzo, casomai io ti SUPPORTO, solo che ancora non l'hai capito.


 
ma si anzi scusa se mi offendo facilmente...sono un attimino permalosetta !!! :mrgreen:
No e' che, come ho scritto, ammettere certe cose, non e' facile, anzi a volte NON LE VEDI PROPRIO! pazzesco che scherzi faccia la mente!


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma si anzi scusa se mi offendo facilmente...sono un attimino permalosetta !!! :mrgreen:
> No e' che, come ho scritto, ammettere certe cose, non e' facile, anzi a volte NON LE VEDI PROPRIO! pazzesco che scherzi faccia la mente!



Ribadisco: vai a leggerti qualche mio vecchio thread (sul vecchio forum)... io ero amatissimo!!! :mexican::mexican::mexican: :unhappy:


----------



## Papero (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma si anzi scusa se mi offendo facilmente...sono un attimino permalosetta !!! :mrgreen:
> No e' che, come ho scritto, ammettere certe cose, non e' facile, anzi a volte NON LE VEDI PROPRIO! pazzesco che scherzi faccia la mente!


Secondo me, visto quello che scrivi adesso, ti stai rendendo conto che del tuo amante non sei innamorata. Sei innamorata delle sue attenzioni, della leggerezza del vostro rapporto, del fatto che con lui ti senti ancora una ragazza, senza pensieri, senza vincoli. Inizia a convincerti che *TU non lo AMI*. Che lui ti voglia tenere come eterna amante ed eterno balocco lo hai già capito mi sembra...


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me, visto quello che scrivi adesso, ti stai rendendo conto che del tuo amante non sei innamorata. Sei innamorata delle sue attenzioni, della leggerezza del vostro rapporto, del fatto che con lui ti senti ancora una ragazza, senza pensieri, senza vincoli. Inizia a convincerti che *TU non lo AMI*. Che lui ti voglia tenere come eterna amante ed eterno balocco lo hai già capito mi sembra...



Bravo bravo.... grande El Papero.


----------



## Daniele (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non riesco ancora a prendere una "decisione definitiva" ma diciamo che "ci sto' lavorando".
> 
> Da tutti i vostri interventi ho capito molte cose, in sintesi:
> 
> ...


Ti capisco sulla droga, so che a volte in certe situazioni ci sentiamo bene e quindi non vediamo quella che è la verità...però molto spesso ci sono gli amici ad aprirci gli occhi.
Purtroppo nella condizioni di amanti le cose sono segrete, se no gli amici ti direbbero chiaro e tondo cosa  ne pensano di lui.
Io penso che in una coppia ci debba essere si amore, ma anche rispetto, molto rispetto d questo uomo ti manca di rispetto ogni volta. Tu sei il rapporto senza obblighi, pensi di rompere ma non sai quanto non rompi, perchè lui sa una cosa che può usare contro di te come te puoi farlo contro di lui, ma qui sta nella profonda psiche il perchè lui ti vuole solo come amante, forse la verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza per fare qualcosa di più.
Nell'altro post hai definito tuo marito come meraviglioso marito, è strano questo sai? Solitamente il cornuto è distratto, fesso, stupido incapace e bla bla bla, ma tu lo vedi così.
Ricorda ci si può ripulire nel futuro, c'è sempre  una ultima opportunità, se si perde però quella la macchia può rimanere indelebile per sempre.
Non sai che capisco il tuo dolore, ti capisco ma vedo anche la realtà ed è brutta, questa droga ti porterà a qualcosa di orribile davvero.


----------



## Elisa (11 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Bravo bravo.... grande El Papero.


Ho amato di lui quello che ho visto 4 anni e mezzo fa...in quel momento avevo "bisogno di quello"... e di lui "amo" ancora tutte quelle cose non riesco a trovare in mio marito, a livello "fisico" ma anche di "pathos", emozioni (e anche comportamentali, e' chiaro)...e' una cosa strana che non riesco a "spiegare". Forse x questo ero cosi' convinta, non avevo mai provate certe sensazioni.
Ma poi le persone cambiano, crescono, si evolvono...cosi' come mi sta succedendo...mentre lui e' rimasto la' , in quel rapporto di 4 anni fa. Stabile, immobile...Questo ha iniziato a farmi pensare...avere dubbi, capire certe cose...io sono "cresciuta" all'interno del nostro rapporto (da amanti ok, ma sempre rapporto) lui NO.


----------



## Elisa (11 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti capisco sulla droga, so che a volte in certe situazioni ci sentiamo bene e quindi non vediamo quella che è la verità...però molto spesso ci sono gli amici ad aprirci gli occhi.
> Purtroppo nella condizioni di amanti le cose sono segrete, se no gli amici ti direbbero chiaro e tondo cosa ne pensano di lui.
> Io penso che in una coppia ci debba essere si amore, ma anche rispetto, molto rispetto d questo uomo ti manca di rispetto ogni volta. Tu sei il rapporto senza obblighi, pensi di rompere ma non sai quanto non rompi, perchè lui sa una cosa che può usare contro di te come te puoi farlo contro di lui, ma qui sta nella profonda psiche il perchè lui ti vuole solo come amante, forse la verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza per fare qualcosa di più.
> Nell'altro post hai definito tuo marito come meraviglioso marito, è strano questo sai? Solitamente il cornuto è distratto, fesso, stupido incapace e bla bla bla, ma tu lo vedi così.
> ...


Mio marito e' fantastico, ma questo non vuol dire che non mi abbia fatto mancare delle cose, a livello di coppia...ma non e' x questo che ho tradito. E' successo per caso, in un momento in cui ero fragile, debole ed anche la nostra coppia lo era. Certo non immaginavo, di arrivare fino a qui...in una situazione cosi' complicata, ci sono finita dentro fino al collo senza nemmeno accorgemene...certo, l'ho voluto...ma senza rendermene conto, ve lo assicuro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Maggio 2010)

Del resto una sposata con figli piccoli è ideale come amante: non rompe per l'indisponibilità nei sabati, domeniche e altre feste e ferie, perché pure lei le deve fare in famiglia. Questa condizione comune permette di sentirsi insieme vittime delle circostanze e fingere di avere problemi comuni che opprimono quali obblighi dati dai parenti (già perché se stessero insieme gli "amanti del destino" le famiglie con cui rapportarsi sarebbero diverse, ma ci sarebbero comunque...), vincoli lavorativi ed economici (eh sì ...se stessero insieme si risolverebbe tutto...), disattenzione dei coniugi egoisti (e questa è decisamente la più assurda e "divertente"), magari pure genitori non abbastanza attenti o, al contrario, troppo concentrati sui pargoli.
Ovvio che che per tuttociò si potrebbe dire "da che pulpito!!!"
Un'amante libera invece è generalmente più esigente, anche se, d'altro canto, dà l'enorme gratificazione di far sentire il prescento nonostante abbia possibilità diverse...
I più scafati propondono per la prima situazione e per la seconda solo se trovano la ninfa fedele o chi è più interessata a "vincere" sulla rivale che all'oggetto del contendere.

Ovvio che la cosa è reversibile, anche se la donna che si tiene l'amante libero "ninfo" rotfl fedele è più rara.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ho amato di lui quello che ho visto 4 anni e mezzo fa...in quel momento avevo "bisogno di quello"... e di lui "amo" ancora tutte quelle cose non riesco a trovare in mio marito, a livello "fisico" ma anche di "pathos", emozioni (e anche comportamentali, e' chiaro)...e' una cosa strana che non riesco a "spiegare". Forse x questo ero cosi' convinta, non avevo mai provate certe sensazioni.
> Ma poi le persone cambiano, crescono, si evolvono...cosi' come mi sta succedendo...mentre lui e' rimasto la' , in quel rapporto di 4 anni fa. Stabile, immobile...Questo ha iniziato a farmi pensare...avere dubbi, capire certe cose...io sono "cresciuta" all'interno del nostro rapporto (da amanti ok, ma sempre rapporto) lui NO.


 Beh ci mancherebbe che l'amante non ti piacesse o se fosse grezzo e impacciato (del resto in anni di matrimonioe pratica qualcosa avrà imparato e con l'amante si impegnerà un pochetto, no?)... ma quel che è da vedere se ti basta stare in quel ruolo che ti impedisce di vivere davvero la vita vera che è e resterà quella di famiglia.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ho amato di lui quello che ho visto 4 anni e mezzo fa...in quel momento avevo "bisogno di quello"... e di lui "amo" ancora tutte quelle cose non riesco a trovare in mio marito, a livello "fisico" ma anche di "pathos", emozioni (e anche comportamentali, e' chiaro)...e' una cosa strana che non riesco a "spiegare". Forse x questo ero cosi' convinta, non avevo mai provate certe sensazioni.



quello che ti da' a livello di pathos non è "amore", *casomai è l'esatto suo contrario: *lui ti attrae perché (a differenza di tuo marito) con te è *respingente *nel profondo (malgrado superficialmente si dichiari innamorato).


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mio marito e' fantastico, ma questo n*on vuol dire che non mi abbia fatto mancare delle cose, a livello di coppia..*.ma non e' x questo che ho tradito. E' successo per caso, in un momento in cui ero fragile, debole ed anche la nostra coppia lo era. Certo non immaginavo, di arrivare fino a qui...in una situazione cosi' complicata, ci sono finita dentro fino al collo senza nemmeno accorgemene...certo, l'ho voluto...ma senza rendermene conto, ve lo assicuro.



Elisa, cresciamo tutte. Non si può fare il padre di famiglia e pure il Dio del sesso.
Non è dato sotto questo cielo. E chi racconta il contrario... mente.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ribadisco: vai a leggerti qualche mio vecchio thread (sul vecchio forum)... io ero amatissimo!!! :mexican::mexican::mexican: :unhappy:



ma se ti ho anche mandato le mie foto, unico tra tutti i maschietti del forum!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Daniele (11 Maggio 2010)

Elisa, chi non ha mancanze in un rapporto di coppia? pensa al tuo amante, la pecca maggiore è che non vuole un rapporto di coppia, ma che vuole essere soddisfatto da più donne in vari campi diversi della sua vita, tu gli dai quello che la moglie non gli da, ma credo che lui con solo te avrebbe bisogno di altro ancora che tu non gli dai. Non esiste la persona perfetta e basta guardare a noi stessi per capire quanto siamo fallaci.
Adesso sei drogata, adesso hai vissuto per 4 anni un rapporto da donna con tuo marito ed  un rapporto adolescenziale con il tuo amante, hai avuto quello che una donna ed un uomo non avrebbero il diritto di avere avendo altro, ma lo hai avuto e sicuramente è una cosa bella per te.
Tutti ti abbiamo spronato per togliere di mezzo l'adolescente egocentrica che ti aveva preso e farti capire quello che stai adesso comprendendo, sinceramente quello che hai scritto mi piace, è davvero un buon inizio per il tuo ego.


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma se ti ho anche mandato le mie foto, unico tra tutti i maschietti del forum!:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:



Si lo so Vere, e l'ingrandimento sta sopra il mio letto matrimoniale in una cornice ottocentesca.

Mia Dea!


----------



## Elisa (11 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, chi non ha mancanze in un rapporto di coppia? pensa al tuo amante, la pecca maggiore è che non vuole un rapporto di coppia, ma che vuole essere soddisfatto da più donne in vari campi diversi della sua vita, tu gli dai quello che la moglie non gli da, ma credo che lui con solo te avrebbe bisogno di altro ancora che tu non gli dai. Non esiste la persona perfetta e basta guardare a noi stessi per capire quanto siamo fallaci.
> Adesso sei drogata, adesso hai vissuto per 4 anni un rapporto da donna con tuo marito ed un rapporto adolescenziale con il tuo amante, hai avuto quello che una donna ed un uomo non avrebbero il diritto di avere avendo altro, ma lo hai avuto e sicuramente è una cosa bella per te.
> Tutti ti abbiamo spronato per togliere di mezzo l'adolescente egocentrica che ti aveva preso e farti capire quello che stai adesso comprendendo, sinceramente quello che hai scritto mi piace, è davvero un buon inizio per il tuo ego.


Vi ringrazio per la "fiducia"....ma ricordate che ci "sto' lavorando", ancora non ne sono uscita. Diciamo che almeno ho capito cosa vuole lui e cosa invece avrei voluto io...o cosa ho creduto di volere...
Ora inizia il bello...!


----------



## Isola (11 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, chi non ha mancanze in un rapporto di coppia? pensa al tuo amante, la pecca maggiore è che non vuole un rapporto di coppia, ma che vuole essere soddisfatto da più donne in vari campi diversi della sua vita, tu gli dai quello che la moglie non gli da, ma credo che lui con solo te avrebbe bisogno di altro ancora che tu non gli dai. Non esiste la persona perfetta e basta guardare a noi stessi per capire quanto siamo fallaci.
> Adesso sei drogata, adesso hai vissuto per 4 anni un rapporto da donna con tuo marito ed un rapporto adolescenziale con il tuo amante, hai avuto quello che una donna ed un uomo non avrebbero il diritto di avere avendo altro, ma lo hai avuto e sicuramente è una cosa bella per te.
> Tutti ti abbiamo spronato per togliere di mezzo l'adolescente egocentrica che ti aveva preso e farti capire quello che stai adesso comprendendo, sinceramente quello che hai scritto mi piace, è davvero un buon inizio per il tuo ego.


 
Si Elisa,
Daniele non esagera affatto a parlare di droga. 
La dipendenza affettiva è una dipendenza a tutti gli effetti, esercita gli stessi circuiti somatici e fisiologici delle sostanze stupefacenti, producendo quel fantastico ( e pericolosissimo) mix di endorfine (molecole del piacere) e adrenalina (molecola dell'energia). 
Quello che provi e che hai provato in questi 4 anni ti ha portata ad essere "dipendente" da quelle stesse sensazioni.
Si parla poco di dipendenza affettiva, ma esiste e se ti documenti scoprirai che esistono anche delle vere e proprie terapie, dei gruppi di autoaiuto (si, come quelli degli alcolisti anonimi) proprio per aiutare le persone che "amano" per *bisogno* si sentirsi amati.
C'è di buono che come per tutte le altre dipendenze se ne può venir fuori, con determinazione e fatica. Ma si può.
Ti consiglio di leggere un libro, "Donne che amano troppo - Robin Norwood". Leggilo. E poi, dopo un po' di tempo, rileggilo. Troverai qualcosa di te in quel libro, ma solo dopo, non durante la prima lettura.


----------



## Elisa (12 Maggio 2010)

Isola ha detto:


> Si Elisa,
> Daniele non esagera affatto a parlare di droga.
> La dipendenza affettiva è una dipendenza a tutti gli effetti, esercita gli stessi circuiti somatici e fisiologici delle sostanze stupefacenti, producendo quel fantastico ( e pericolosissimo) mix di endorfine (molecole del piacere) e adrenalina (molecola dell'energia).
> Quello che provi e che hai provato in questi 4 anni ti ha portata ad essere "dipendente" da quelle stesse sensazioni.
> ...


ti ringrazio del consiglio...leggero' questo libro e poi ti diro'...


----------

